# ESTOY DESESPERADO EL DIESEL SUBE TODOS LOS DIAS Y MI TRABAJO ESTA A 50 KMS DE CASA



## Elbrujo (12 Jun 2022)

Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.


----------



## remosinganas (12 Jun 2022)

los patinetes estan tiraoss...


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (12 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.


----------



## Tiresias (12 Jun 2022)

Vives a 50 km del trabajo, quieres decir. 

Estamos en las mismas, mala solución.


----------



## Seagrams (12 Jun 2022)

Poblemas de payos


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Vives a 50 km del trabajo, quieres decir.
> 
> Estamos en las mismas, mala solución.



Te pasa lo mismo?


----------



## Pajirri (12 Jun 2022)

deja de remar y pide paguita.


----------



## InigoMontoya (12 Jun 2022)

vas a tener que dejar de remar hasta que se solucione esta mierda, a este paso saldras a pagar, eso que no solo gastas diesel, tambien rueda, aceite, anticongelante y las reparaciones del uso (sin contar seguro, itv , imps. circulacion) Pillate una paguita y deja el remo.


----------



## Lemavos (12 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Pues ya verás en verano cuando esté a 3€/ litro. 

Verano, digo finales de julio


----------



## Tiresias (12 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Te pasa lo mismo?



Sí, puedo ir en bus, pero entonces doblo tiempo de transporte y no ahorro nada.


----------



## scalibu (12 Jun 2022)

Tendrías que estar muy agradecido a Antonio, podríamos estar peor.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Te pasa lo mismo?



Yo a 58, se lo he comentado a mis viejos y en plan aguanta tío...

Iba con una Charo, una semana cada uno llevaba el coche, pero casi mato a su madre por pillar Covid, soy un irresponsable ( así mismo me lo dijo).


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Sí, puedo ir en bus, pero entonces doblo tiempo de transporte y no ahorro nada.



Yo me dejo sus 10 euros al dia en combustible. Pero como digo todos los dias sube 2 centimos. Esto es inasumible


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

Diésel, y cuanto te gasta a los 100?


----------



## Satori (13 Jun 2022)

Una motillo electrica? las hay por 4000 euros que con el plan Moves se quedan en 3000.


----------



## Tiresias (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo me dejo sus 10 euros al dia en combustible. Pero como digo todos los dias sube 2 centimos. Esto es inasumible



¿Cómo diez euros? Eso sería antes, ahora ya me cuesta quince o a saber...

Si sólo gastas diez euros/100 km eres un privilegiado.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Jun 2022)

Yo he pensado en una 125 una Mondial HPS hispter, pero para días buenos, porque no tengo carné de moto.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (13 Jun 2022)

¿Tierra llana? Porque una bicicleta parece una buena solución, te ahorras el gilnasio además. Si vives en zona montañosa igual necesitas una ebike. No hay mal que por bien no venga. Otra opción es ponerse de acuerdo con compañeros de trabajo o incluso con vecinos de trabajos cercanos y hacerlo colectivo, ir 4 o 5 en un coche y compartir gastos. Cada crisis es una oportunidad.


----------



## asakopako (13 Jun 2022)

Cambia de casa o cambia de trabajo. O sigue quejándote que también es una solución muy socorrida.

De todas formas eres un conocido troll, pero hay gente en tu situación.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (13 Jun 2022)

Dimelo ami , que soy agricultor , y entre desplazamientos y maquinaria me sale por un pico y 2 bocas que alimentar y cada vez me pagan más barato el aceite del olivar 


con el agua al cuello nenes


----------



## drogasentuano (13 Jun 2022)

No estés a 50km del trabajo, si económicamente no te compensa.

(Para los que van a saltar rápidamente a decirme tonterías, en las pasadas navidades me cascaba 192km al día para trabajar)


----------



## Tiresias (13 Jun 2022)

Para nadie.

Una cosa es salir de paseo de vez en cuando y otra muy distinta ir a trabajar todos los días.


----------



## morethanafeeling (13 Jun 2022)

500 euros a la semana para un diesel son unos 50 euros semanales no? 200 euros al mes.

Todavía es asumible, el problema es que dentro de dos o tres meses seguramente serán 300€ al mes.

Peor lo tienen los que tienen coche de gasolina que les cuesta el doble. Yo llevaba 16 años super contento con mi coche gasolina y ahora por primera vez me arrepiento de no haberlo comprado un diesel en su momento. La diferencia es brutal. Yo con 50 euros apenas hago 300 kms. Una ruina.


----------



## Klapaucius (13 Jun 2022)

Disfruta del oligopolio estatal de la energía


----------



## RC1492 (13 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Una motillo electrica? las hay por 4000 euros que con el plan Moves se quedan en 3000.



Puede ser una solución, yo tengo el curro a 30km, lo que pasa que voy como mucho 3 veces por semana.

También pensé en la moto como solución, aunque por ahora aguanto bien.


----------



## sebososabroso (13 Jun 2022)

Trabajar cerca de casa es una de las grandes ventajas en este país, múdate o cambia de curro.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo me dejo sus 10 euros al dia en combustible. Pero como digo todos los dias sube 2 centimos. Esto es inasumible



joder macho y eso que mierda es por tener la comodidad de ir en coche? yo nunca he tenido coche, lo peor de todo es la compra, cuando teines que ir tirando de las bolsas o con un carro de mierda. Mas quisiera yo tener un coche para pasearme, no me vengas con mierdas y te jodes como lso demás. 300e al mes por ahorrarte 900 de piso patera mas gastos no es tanto, a chuparla, me alegro de q los acomodados vayan sufriendo tambien cojones ya tocaba


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> 500 euros a la semana para un diesel son unos 50 euros semanales no? 200 euros al mes.
> 
> Todavía es asumible, el problema es que dentro de dos o tres meses seguramente serán 300€ al mes.
> 
> Peor lo tienen los que tienen coche de gasolina que les cuesta el doble. Yo llevaba 16 años super contento con mi coche gasolina y ahora por primera vez me arrepiento de no haberlo comprado un diesel en su momento. La diferencia es brutal. Yo con 50 euros apenas hago 300 kms. Una ruina.



Yo tengo uno de 180 CV y está en 6,8 pisandole mucho, puedo dejarlo en 5, en un gasolina muero directamente.

También es un coche muy bajo (1,39 de alto) y con buena aerodinámica, es otro ahorro.


----------



## jlmmin37 (13 Jun 2022)

La escalada no se puede parar, es un problema mundial. Quien diga que Sánchez, Núñez o Abascal lo van a arreglar, mienten.


----------



## Gatoo_ (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) *vivo a 50 kms de casa* y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Pues vende la casa, joer, que si no vives en ella no sé para qué la quieres


----------



## Satori (13 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo tengo uno de 180 CV y está en 6,8 pisandole mucho, puedo dejarlo en 5, en un gasolina muero directamente.



Mi mujer tiene un Hyundai Kona 1.6 diesel y gasta 4,5 litros /100 km. Yo tiro mucho de una scooter Honda SH125 que tengo y gasta 3 litros de gasofa cada 100 km


----------



## Louis Renault (13 Jun 2022)

Y encima con 100km diarios el figurín que te queda para la playita será espectacular.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

lo que quiero decir es que muchos no nos podiamos permitir remar por los precios desorbitados de la vida, y me alegro que se vaya extendiendo porque cuando la misera sea general ya no seremos unos parias sociales los que estabamos sufriendo en silencio. El cuenco de arroz nos salia a pagar.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Y encima con 100km diarios el figurín que te queda para la playita será espectacular.



que coja la bici y se joda asi de claro o follamos todos o la puta al rio.


----------



## jlmmin37 (13 Jun 2022)

Lo de tener el curro lejos del domicilio, sin buenos transportes públicos se va a acabar.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Una motillo electrica? las hay por 4000 euros que con el plan Moves se quedan en 3000.



pero si la luz tambien esta por las nubes jajajajajaja


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Mi mujer tiene un Hyundai Kona 1.6 diesel y gasta 4,5 litros /100 km. Yo tiro mucho de una scooter Honda SH125 que tengo y gasta 3 litros de gasofa cada 100 km



Voy entre 150 y 180 lo he puesto a 220 sin resetear el marcador, si te parece mucho 6,8 haciendo meses que no me adelantan, puedo gastar 4,5 con conducción de Maruja.

Esto son 12 litros en un gasolina equivalente.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> Lo de tener el curro lejos del domicilio, sin buenos transportes públicos se va a acabar.



eso espero, que se le acabe el chollo a estos hijos de puta y empiece a haber mejor movilidad en tren y autobuses


----------



## fayser (13 Jun 2022)

Tranquilo hombre, todo sea por un país que nos pilla a tomar por el culo de aquí.

España no la defenderemos, pero Ucrania sí.


----------



## Satori (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> lo que quiero decir es que muchos no nos podiamos permitir remar por los precios desorbitados de la vida, y me alegro que se vaya extendiendo porque cuando la misera sea general ya no seremos unos parias sociales los que estabamos sufriendo en silencio. El cuenco de arroz nos salia a pagar.



Yo tengo un barco para pesca, paseo, buceo etc y a poco que vaya a velocidad de crucero (16-18 nudos) gasto 20 litros a la hora. Lo cojo un par de veces por semana y a la vista de los precios del combustible, como la cosa no cambie lo vendo.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Yo tengo un barco para pesca, paseo, buceo etc y a poco que vaya a velocidad de crucero (16-18 nudos) gasto 20 litros a la hora. Lo cojo un par de veces por semana y a la vista de los precios del combustible, como la cosa no cambie lo vendo.



y yo que me alegro, os jodéis hijos de puta , nada mas protestais cuando os tocan a vosotros las pelotas y os quejáis de los boomer, pues a chuparla cabrones. Los ricos si podran seguir teniendo coches y barquitos OS JODEIS por fin sabreis lo q se siente q el trabajo te salga a PAGAR y no te de ni para vivir


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

si yo no puedo tener ni coches ni viajecitos, ,por mi como si reventáis, prefiero que nadie lo tenga y asi no hay contaminacion ni ruidos ni pollas, o follamos todos o la puta al rio


----------



## morethanafeeling (13 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo tengo uno de 180 CV y está en 6,8 pisandole mucho, puedo dejarlo en 5, en un gasolina muero directamente.



Los coches de gasolina van a quedar solo para salir de paseo uno o dos días a la semana. Porque lo de ir a currar cada día como no tengas el trabajo al lado se va a volver prohibitivo. 

Estamos en pleno proceso de argentinización. Lo que veíamos en las noticias de allí y que parecía que no podía suceder aquí ya está sucediendo. Dentro de muy poco veremos a mucha gente viviendo en el coche porque con un sueldo normal va a llegar justo para la comida y la gasolina. Pagar un alquiler o hipoteca, más luz, agua, gas, comunidad, etc... va a quedar solo para la gente más pudiente.


----------



## Ironlord (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> lo que quiero decir es que muchos no nos podiamos permitir remar por los precios desorbitados de la vida, y me alegro que se vaya extendiendo porque cuando la misera sea general ya no seremos unos parias sociales los que estabamos sufriendo en silencio. El cuenco de arroz nos salia a pagar.



Haber estudiado!


----------



## Mtk (13 Jun 2022)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> La escalada no se puede parar, es un problema mundial. Quien diga que Sánchez, Núñez o Abascal lo van a arreglar, mienten.



La escalada no está siendo igual en toda Europa ni de lejos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (13 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Peor lo tienen los que tienen coche de gasolina que les cuesta el doble. Yo llevaba 16 años super contento con mi coche gasolina y ahora por primera vez me arrepiento de no haberlo comprado un diesel en su momento. La diferencia es brutal. Yo con 50 euros apenas hago 300 kms. Una ruina.



Pues mi coche es de gasolina y con un depósito de 45 litros hago más de 900kms.

50€ son unos 29 litros de SP95 después de descontar los 0'20€ por litro. Si sólo haces 300kms, entonces *te está gastando 10L/100kms*. Una puta ruina.

El error no es comprar coche de gasolina sino comprarlo con un *motor grande* de gasolina. Al final todos te llevan al mismo sitio, pero algunos gastamos la mitad.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Ironlord dijo:


> Haber estudiado!



he estudiado señor!!!!!!! pero no podia salir del pueblo sin coche y con esos alquieres y sueldos de hambre!!!!! tenia que remar GRATIS por la experiencia y NO PODIA HACERLO


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (13 Jun 2022)

Bien, vamos avanzando, yo es que quiero ver las calles arder y aquí se ve que se va a hacer buena escabechina como siga subiendo.


----------



## asiqué (13 Jun 2022)

el OP esta jodido. Si vive de alquiler puede plantear mudarse cerca del trabajo.
Cuando el covid y los pvtos atascos por los controles de GC, rumores de autovias con peaje etc etc decidi mudarme cerca del trabajo.
Ahora si voy a la nave tardo 5 min y si las obras son en mi mismo barrio o cerca tardo nada, aveces llevo la herramienta y materiales a la obra y voy y vengo andando o en metro.

Como siempre en casa, nada de bares o bocatas, eso tambien ahorra dinero.

Fue un acierto viendo el percal hoy.
me hacia 80 -100 km diarios, con una furgo que gastara 7 litros x 100 km es decir que entre 12 y 13€ mas menos por dia repostando a 1.80€ litro.
en numeros gordos serian 250 - 300€ al mes.
Ahora con 100€ tengo para 1.5 meses de gasoil

que he quitado los viajes, los atascos y mala ostia y he ganado casi 2 horas al dia para mi.

Y el zulito pagado sin deudas, eso lo aprendi en la primera crisis y puede que me salve el culo en la muy cercana tercera crisis

ahora he editado un pelin el mensaje con mas detalles


----------



## Ironlord (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> he estudiado señor!!!!!!! pero no podia salir del pueblo sin coche y con esos alquieres y sueldos de hambre!!!!! tenia que remar GRATIS por la experiencia y NO PODIA HACERLO



Vamos, que eres casa papis y encima dices que no puedes ahorrar. Tú lo que no quieres es trabajar, vividor!


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Ironlord dijo:


> Vamos, que eres casa papis y encima dices que no puedes ahorrar. Tú lo que no quieres es trabajar, vividor!



en los pueblos no hay trabajo caballero, antes las gente pueblerina podia prosperar buscando un trabajo en la ciudad, pero eso se acabó debido al alto coste de mantenerse de alquiler en una ciudad sin cobrar o por medio cuenco de arroz boomer paco de mier


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

que nutrición volver a la grecia clásica, que solo queden los superdotados en una vida tranquila y en paz. Señor hágase su voluntad y llevése a estos degenerados por delante, aguardamos pacientemente tu firme mano señor, hagase.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

que nutrición ver como caen como moscas


----------



## imaginARIO (13 Jun 2022)

Uno del curro dice que deja el coche y se saca el abono, vive en ciudad dormitorio a pocos km de Madrit.


----------



## CocoVin (13 Jun 2022)

Comentalo con los camioneros de tu pueblo a ver si os da por manifestaros y tal. 

Creando un post en burbuja no solucionas nada.


----------



## morethanafeeling (13 Jun 2022)

Que la mitad del precio de la gasolina sean impuestos es un abuso, pero bueno, mientras las cosas han ido bien se podía dejar pasar por alto. Pero que hoy día con la que está cayendo no reduzcan esos impuestos lo que haga falta no tiene justificación ninguna, y es como para liarla muy muy gorda. Estos políticos prefieren que las empresas cierren y que la gente se muera de hambre antes que tener que recortar en alguno de sus chiringuitos. La falta de empatía y humanidad de esta gente por lo visto es requisito imprescindible para su profesión. Empiezo a dudar que sean humanos.


----------



## Survivorman. (13 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Los coches de gasolina van a quedar solo para salir de paseo uno o dos días a la semana. Porque lo de ir a currar cada día como no tengas el trabajo al lado se va a volver prohibitivo.
> 
> Estamos en pleno proceso de argentinización. Lo que veíamos en las noticias de allí y que parecía que no podía suceder aquí ya está sucediendo. Dentro de muy poco veremos a mucha gente viviendo en el coche porque con un sueldo normal va a llegar justo para la comida y la gasolina. Pagar un alquiler o hipoteca, más luz, agua, gas, comunidad, etc... va a quedar solo para la gente más pudiente.



En Argentina el litro de diesel cuesta, mas o menos, 140 pesos, cuando 1 dolar hoy cuesta 210 pesos aprox. 
Lo q esta sucediendo es que el diesel barato lo racionan a 50 litros, eso vuelve loco a los transportistas camiones colectiveros etc, pero al usuario comun no lo afecta 50 litros. Los otros tienen q repostar varias veces o pagar el otro diesel que esta 170 aprox, de todas maneras es barato relativamente....


----------



## Bizarroff (13 Jun 2022)

Podrías hacer algo intermedio, mete la bici dentro del coche, aparcas unos kilómetros antes y ese tramo te lo haces en bici. Por ejemplo hacer 30 kilómetros en coche y 20 en bici que no es mucho. Estaríamos hablando de un ahorro en combustible del 40%.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Jun 2022)

Survivorman. dijo:


> En Argentina el litro de diesel cuesta, mas o menos, 140 pesos, cuando 1 dolar hoy cuesta 210 pesos aprox.
> Lo q esta sucediendo es que el diesel barato lo racionan a 50 litros, eso vuelve loco a los transportistas camiones colectiveros etc, pero al usuario comun no lo afecta 50 litros. Los otros tienen q repostar varias veces o pagar el otro diesel que esta 170 aprox, de todas maneras es barato relativamente....



Creo que es de una calidad más baja con más azufre, pero no deja de costar la mitad aunque ahí hay petróleo, aquí ya solo hay moros, socialistas y viejos.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (13 Jun 2022)

scalibu dijo:


> Tendrías que estar muy agradecido a Antonio, podríamos estar peor.



Cuando gane vox las próximas seguro que baja.
Bajarán las gasolinas y el pienso de los caballos


----------



## urano (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Teletrabajo es la solución.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Bien, vamos avanzando, yo es que quiero ver las calles arder y aquí se ve que se va a hacer buena escabechina como siga subiendo.



no creo, seguiran chupando mucho pero q mucho mas


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Podrías hacer algo intermedio, mete la bici dentro del coche, aparcas unos kilómetros antes y ese tramo te lo haces en bici. Por ejemplo hacer 30 kilómetros en coche y 20 en bici que no es mucho. Estaríamos hablando de un ahorro en combustible del 40%.



Para eso que vaya a rebufo de un camión, es exactamente ese ahorro, el camionero se cagara en tu puta madre, pero bueno.


----------



## cacho_perro (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



VIVIR EN UN CASOPLON EN LAS AFUERAS DE LOS MANDRILES COMO BUEN BURBUJERO SOLITO CON TUS LATUNES Y TUS PVTES PARA REÍRSE DE LOS PRINGAOS QUE VIVEN EN PISOS PACOLMENA HA RESULTADO UNA JODIENDA PORQUE EN REALIDAC QUE ERES UN MVERTO DE HAMBRE? TE JODES O VAS EN MOTO ELÉCTRICA


----------



## morethanafeeling (13 Jun 2022)

Ese es el problema por el que ya prácticamente somos un país quebrado. No es que estén acostumbrados a unos determinados ingresos, es que cada día necesitan más. Es una burbuja de gasto que nadie quiere pinchar, solo inflarla más y más y más. 

Yo sinceramente pienso que ya no se trata de recaudar para que el Estado tenga dinero para sus gastos, porque recaude lo que recaude NUNCA ES SUFICIENTE. Yo creo que de lo que se trata es de recaudar el máximo para que la gente siempre sea pobre. Para que la gente esté siempre en la cuerda floja. Les interesa más un país de gente dependiente y con miedo que un país con gente autosuficiente. Porque la gente autosuficiente no necesita a ningún Estado, y eso es peligroso para los que mandan.


----------



## Sr. Breve (13 Jun 2022)

El precio del gasoleo está en subida libre, así que aprovechad estos momentos para disfrutar la vida, porque en el futuro mirareis para atrás añorando estos momentos


----------



## Survivorman. (13 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Creo que es de una calidad más baja con más azufre, pero no deja de costar la mitad aunque ahí hay petróleo, aquí ya solo hay moros, socialistas y viejos.



EL diesel mueve la economia, y la mayoria usa el comun, los camiones, maquinaria agricola, etc que no sean nuevos, usan todos el diesel comun. El tema es que hay problemas con la cosecha, mayormente en el norte, pero no hay desabastecimiento. Pero claro todos quieren el diesel de YPF a 134 pesos... y no.

Otra nueva, en YPF comenzaban a cobrar mas caro segun si el auto es argentino o no, ya que es habitual que vengan paraguayos, bolivianos, brasileros que limitan y se llenen el tanque. Cobran mas caro segun la identificacion, y eso genero que nazca un mercado negro de alquiler de chapas patentes, jaja de no creer....

Aca tambien, el vivo vive del gil y el gil de su laburo...


La situacion inversa pasa con el caucho, los argentinos cruzan a paraguay o brasil y una rueda vale la mitad, literal te ahorras cientos de dolares, si tenes que cambiar las ruedas de tu camion.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (13 Jun 2022)

Disfruta lo votonteado


----------



## Blackest (13 Jun 2022)

No es nada personal, pero como me nutre, en mi curro hay uno que se gasta 300 pavos todos los meses y es que me troncho. Somos un país de mierda y merecemos lo peor.


----------



## Kbkubito (13 Jun 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> vas a tener que dejar de remar hasta que se solucione esta mierda, a este paso saldras a pagar, eso que no solo gastas diesel, tambien rueda, aceite, anticongelante y las reparaciones del uso (sin contar seguro, itv , imps. circulacion) Pillate una paguita y deja el remo.



Hasta que se soluciones esta mierda?? Vamos a terminar en tronkomobil,como los picapiedra.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 Jun 2022)

Deja el remo.


----------



## Diquesi (13 Jun 2022)

Al foro se viene llorado.

500km a la semana. Si tu coche no es de los que gasta mucho, le doy un 6-7 litros para 100km. Te sale un gasto de 150-170 al mes. Si no te lo puedes permitir cambia de trabajo.

Y si tan mal estas y tampoco puedes cambiar de trabajo un oar de bombonas y alguna sede es tu solución.


----------



## Ozymandias (13 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Diésel, y cuanto te gasta a los 100?



Según el CM del op


----------



## Turbomax (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.




Estoy desesperado, la sinagoga me pilla a 50km y Hitler no hace más que ponernos restricciones y no tengo alternativa más cercana, !esto es intolerable !!


----------



## Survivorman. (13 Jun 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Estoy desesperado, la sinagoga me pilla a 50km y Hitler no hace más que ponernos restricciones y no tengo alternativa más cercana, !esto es intolerable !!



Peor el que le dijo que agarre la bicicleta jajajaj


----------



## Kbkubito (13 Jun 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues mi coche es de gasolina y con un depósito de 45 litros hago más de 900kms.
> 
> 50€ son unos 29 litros de SP95 después de descontar los 0'20€ por litro. Si sólo haces 300kms, entonces *te está gastando 10L/100kms*. Una puta ruina.
> 
> El error no es comprar coche de gasolina sino comprarlo con un *motor grande* de gasolina. Al final todos te llevan al mismo sitio, pero algunos gastamos la mitad.



Que motor llevas? El 1.2 tfsi de audi?


----------



## Turbomax (13 Jun 2022)

Survivorman. dijo:


> Peor el que le dijo que agarre la bicicleta jajajaj



Jajajaja

Espero que se me entienda lo que quiero decir. No son trabas o problemas para que los solucionemos lo que nos están poniendo. Ni mucho menos !! Van a muerte ! Que parte no se entiende ?


----------



## Survivorman. (13 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Creo que es de una calidad más baja con más azufre, pero no deja de costar la mitad aunque ahí hay petróleo, aquí ya solo hay moros, socialistas y viejos.



En argentina, hasta donde lei, el 70 por ciento de la demanda de diesel es abastecida internamente y solo haría falta un 30 que se importa. No se como es el tema en españa


----------



## al loro (13 Jun 2022)

Haced como los chinos..









China: trabajadores duermen en el piso de las fábricas por la nueva cuarentena - Izquierda Web


En Shangái, trabajadores fabriles fueron obligados por las patronales a dormir dentro de las fábricas.




izquierdaweb.com


----------



## Svl (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Pon un blablacar todos los días. Seguro que hay más gente que hace tu recorrido a la misma hora.

4 o 5 euros por 2 personas ya son 8 o 10 euros que te ayudarán. No es lo ideal pero es lo que hay...


----------



## Lexuss (13 Jun 2022)

Quedate en el curro a vivir y asi adelantas faena


----------



## supercuernos (13 Jun 2022)

MOTO


----------



## daesrd (13 Jun 2022)

¿?


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> No es nada personal, pero como me nutre, en mi curro hay uno que se gasta 300 pavos todos los meses y es que me troncho. Somos un país de mierda y merecemos lo peor.



sin tener en cuenta el tiempo que pierde durante el trayecto. 

El tiempo es más valioso que el dinero. 

Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por volver a tener 30 años !


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Jun 2022)

No es para tanto. ¿O es que estas ahogado en deudas?

La putada sería vivir a 200km, que alguno hay...


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (13 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Que la mitad del precio de la gasolina sean impuestos es un abuso, pero bueno, mientras las cosas han ido bien se podía dejar pasar por alto. Pero que hoy día con la que está cayendo no reduzcan esos impuestos lo que haga falta no tiene justificación ninguna, y es como para liarla muy muy gorda. Estos políticos prefieren que las empresas cierren y que la gente se muera de hambre antes que tener que recortar en alguno de sus chiringuitos. La falta de empatía y humanidad de esta gente por lo visto es requisito imprescindible para su profesión. Empiezo a dudar que sean humanos.



Vamos a ver, que debemos 30k por cabeza (90k por contribuyente). No está la cosa para quitar impuestos a la gasolina, que de eso vive mucha gente.


----------



## Felson (13 Jun 2022)

Es el trabajo el que vive a 50 kilómetros de ti, el problema es que él todavía no lo sabe.


----------



## Busher (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> vivo a 50 kms de casa



Deberias pedir disculpas a tu mujer por lo que sea, tengas o no razon.


----------



## Gatoo_ (13 Jun 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Que motor llevas? El 1.2 tfsi de audi?



El 1.2 atmosférico tricilíndrico de 64cv y 12v del VAG.


----------



## pentax821 (13 Jun 2022)

Y cambiar de domicilio al lado del trabajo?


----------



## ironpipo (13 Jun 2022)

Para ganar por ejemplo 1500€ netos al mes de los que te gastas 300 en gasofa para ir a remar, te sale más a cuenta pillar un curro de reponedor o de cajero en un súper que te pille en el barrio por 1200€, eso o dejar de remar y pillar paguita.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> lo que quiero decir es que muchos no nos podiamos permitir remar por los precios desorbitados de la vida, y me alegro que se vaya extendiendo porque cuando la misera sea general ya no seremos unos parias sociales los que estabamos sufriendo en silencio. El cuenco de arroz nos salia a pagar.



No me creo nada. Tienes internet. Es lujo asiatico. Cuando vea semáforos llenos de españoles limpiando parabrisas por unas monedas o chortinas españolas comiendo pollas a 40 euros la media hora, me creo la crisis.

Mientras tanto, solo veo terrazas llenas, funcivagos+ vividores de la pension del abuelo, que aguantan como putas cucarachas


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> No me creo nada. Tienes internet. Es lujo asiatico. Cuando vea semáforos llenos de españoles limpiando parabrisas por unas monedas o chortinas españolas comiendo pollas a 40 euros la media hora, me creo la crisis.
> 
> Mientras tanto, solo veo terrazas llenas, funcivagos+ vividores de la pension del abuelo, que aguantan como putas cucarachas



coño pero si muchisimos jovenes trabajan en condiciones miserables compartiendo pisos patera. Hay mas prostitucion que nunca, las putas españolas no las ves en el poligano porque tienen internet pero hay muchisimas putas, eso sin meter onlyfans y sugarbabys, es mas, esque hasta los tios estan empezando a ver en el puterio una salida, pillar una vieja con pasta o engañar alguna funcionaria. Jovenes y no tan jovenes, personas mayores compartiendo piso porque no les llega tmapoco la pension


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

a
A LAS BUENAS PAGAS!!!!!!


----------



## Kflaas (13 Jun 2022)

No hace falta irse a los 80.
En la anterior crisis, la del 2008, ya se hizo


----------



## Galvani (13 Jun 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Para ganar por ejemplo 1500€ netos al mes de los que te gastas 300 en gasofa para ir a remar, te sale más a cuenta pillar un curro de reponedor o de cajero en un súper que te pille en el barrio por 1200€, eso o dejar de remar y pillar paguita.



Si, como si pudieses elegir trabajo.


----------



## el ejpertoc (13 Jun 2022)

Cuantas alegrías nos están dando estos de la PSOE,


----------



## guanoincoming (13 Jun 2022)

Lo que yo no entiendo es porque no salen a protestar los camioneros de nuevo... Si el precio incluso con descuento es igual o mayor a cuando la huelga que hicieron hace un par de meses.


----------



## Erik morden (13 Jun 2022)

En el 2008 se robaba gasoil a lo basto


----------



## tomac (13 Jun 2022)

Vamos a ver, estas mas o menos por debajo de 250€ mensuales en combustible. Esto no tiene visos de que vaya a aflojar hasta que pase el verano, conciénciate de que puede que llegues a gastar 350€ en combustible fácilmente este verano. 

Viendo tu desesperación creo que el problema no es el precio del combustible, es vivir a una nomina de la indigencia.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (13 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Tierra llana? Porque una bicicleta parece una buena solución, te ahorras el gilnasio además. Si vives en zona montañosa igual necesitas una ebike. No hay mal que por bien no venga. Otra opción es ponerse de acuerdo con compañeros de trabajo o incluso con vecinos de trabajos cercanos y hacerlo colectivo, ir 4 o 5 en un coche y compartir gastos. Cada crisis es una oportunidad.



Porque manifestarse contra el gobierno por este abuso ni se contempla no? Aún recuerdo 2008 co el barril a 140$ y el gasoil a 1,22... Ahí lo dejo


----------



## tracrium (13 Jun 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es porque no salen a protestar los camioneros de nuevo... Si el precio incluso con descuento es igual o mayor a cuando la huelga que hicieron hace un par de meses.



Están esperando a que gobierne la derecha.


----------



## secuestrado (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Si vives a 50kms de tu casa estás jodido...


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Busca otro arruinado con el socialismo en tu zona e ir cada día los dos en un coche.


----------



## wireless1980 (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Estás gastando 130€ más al mes aprox. ¿Tan Justo vas?
solo se me ocurre que circules a 80.


----------



## Vercingetorix (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



¿Puedes teletrabaja?

Yo se lo plantearía al jefe


----------



## grom (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Mala solucion.

Solo nos queda disfrutar del femimarxismo


----------



## Poseidón (13 Jun 2022)

Los que vivis en las afueras y lejos del trabajo vais a tener que vender el tocho por cuatro duros. 

Y ahi es donde entro yo con mi dinero.


----------



## Bergstein (13 Jun 2022)

Yo hoy 33 litros con el descuento 58€ se queda. Pero vamos, va a merecer la pena pegarse una bajaciones bien largas para ahorrar y que acabe esto


----------



## Murray's (13 Jun 2022)

Tu abuelo no tuvo ese problema


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (13 Jun 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Porque manifestarse contra el gobierno por este abuso ni se contempla no? Aún recuerdo 2008 co el barril a 140$ y el gasoil a 1,22... Ahí lo dejo



Manifestarse es mierda. Puestos a hacer algo efectivo habría que colgarlos. Pero no recuerdo un caso en España, el pueblo debe estar contento.

Salir a lloriquear sirve de poco. No comprar gasolina sirve más ¿acaso no es la mitad o más de cada euro para el gobierno? Al enemigo ni agua.

No es fácil, no. Pero no es imposible. Se consigue mejorar la salud y el cuerpo gratis, se ahorra dinero…se supone que no es para siempre, se podria suponer que acabaria bajando la gasolina, igual no comprando ayuda a que baje.
Otra opción es una ebike si está en mala condición física, o un ciclomotor, que consume mucho menos, o compartir vehiculo, o cambiar de trabajo si fuera posible, o de domicilio. Ninguna opción es fácil, pero pagar mucho por la gasolina tampoco es fácil. Mucha gente no tiene coche, no le da, para ellos tampoco es fácil la vida.


----------



## Eremita (13 Jun 2022)

No os calenteis la cabeza. La operación especial en Ucrania, durará poco, quizá 10 o 12 años.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (13 Jun 2022)

Ayer 60 pavos y con el descuento me da 33.73 litros 

Hace unos meses con 40 pavos le llenaba el tanque 

50% más caro


----------



## Bibosenko (13 Jun 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> No os calenteis la cabeza. La operación especial en Ucrania, durará poco, quizá 10 o 12 años.



Hasta los que deben de forrar se forran del dinero, mientras al resto van a dar por el culo, diciendo que todo es por la culpa de putin


----------



## Nico (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> vivo a 50 kms de casa




Mi primer consejo es que *empieces a vivir en tu casa y no a 50 kms*. Con eso ahorrarás muchísimo.


----------



## Cabrejas (13 Jun 2022)

Coche eléctrico, es lo más barato, en 3 años ya te lo has amortizado de sobra.


----------



## MAUSER (13 Jun 2022)

Disfruten lo votado. Son progresismos sanos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Jun 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Disfruten lo votado. Son progresismos sanos.




¿Y los que no votamos nunca?


----------



## afortunada (13 Jun 2022)

Cambia de trabajo, o de casa igual es más fácil


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (13 Jun 2022)

50 kms es mucha distancia. Ni con el diesel barato iría yo. ¿No puedes encontrar un trabajo más cerca?


----------



## Gorkako (13 Jun 2022)

Disfruta de lo votado.


----------



## MAUSER (13 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Y los que no votamos nunca?



Pues pensar en ir votando para echar a Antonio fraudez.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Jun 2022)

La estafa ya es plenamente visible en todos los frentes. Aquí mis facturas de la luz desde 2018. Consumiendo lo mismo pago el doble y el triple:


31/05/2022 Luz 271 91,19
04/05/2022 Luz 370 133,13
22/03/2022 Luz 232 121,56
02/03/2022 Luz 307 110,32
14/02/2022 Luz 430 163,34
20/12/2021 Luz 204 72,28
01/12/2021 Luz 299 91,67
01/11/2021 Luz 282 93,43
03/10/2021 Luz 272 75,52
01/09/2021 Luz 268 68,07
01/08/2021 Luz 236 57,52
05/07/2021 Luz 245 54,59
07/06/2021 Luz 374 81,69
03/05/2021 Luz 333 70,19
30/03/2021 Luz 307 56,06
28/02/2021 Luz 308 50,42
31/01/2021 Luz 412 84,99
27/12/2020 Luz 272 51,15
30/11/2020 Luz 337 60,17
01/11/2020 Luz 273 48,68
30/09/2020 Luz 285 52,86
30/08/2020 Luz 268 48,38
29/07/2020 Luz 264 46,71
30/06/2020 Luz 276 46,00
31/05/2020 Luz 275 43,16
03/05/2020 Luz 329 50,46
01/04/2020 Luz 310 50,75
05/03/2020 Luz 335 59,17
30/01/2020 Luz 343 63,30
02/01/2020 Luz 281 50,80
01/12/2019 Luz 305 58,41
05/11/2019 Luz 292 57,15
30/09/2019 Luz 265 50,46
29/08/2019 Luz 277 53,54
29/07/2019 Luz 232 48,16
30/06/2019 Luz 273 53,54
29/05/2019 Luz 296 57,87
02/05/2019 Luz 273 55,09
31/03/2019 Luz 268 53,16
03/03/2019 Luz 302 61,60
31/01/2019 Luz 406 87,01
25/12/2018 Luz 251 53,70
02/12/2018 Luz 377 80,71
28/10/2018 Luz 235 52,53
03/10/2018 Luz 268 61,36
03/09/2018 Luz 288 65,39
01/08/2018 Luz 252 55,26
03/07/2018 Luz 259 55,42
03/06/2018 Luz 309 63,05
03/05/2018 Luz 320 59,70
01/04/2018 Luz 314 58,62


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (13 Jun 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> MOTO



mi moto gasta 7 litros.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Jun 2022)

pide un aumento


----------



## Heisenberg92 (13 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Voy entre 150 y 180 lo he puesto a 220 sin resetear el marcador, si te parece mucho 6,8 haciendo meses que no me adelantan, puedo gastar 4,5 con conducción de Maruja.
> 
> Esto son 12 litros en un gasolina equivalente.




No me creo que a 150/180 te gaste 6,8



ni flipando.


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Jun 2022)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> Lo de tener el curro lejos del domicilio, sin buenos transportes públicos se va a acabar.



El coche siempre ha sido un puto disparate de pasta, lo que pasa es que ahora directamente es inasumible. Siempre he dicho que no se puede vivir en un sitio donde dependas del coche para todo, no solo por el dineral, es que mañana por lo que sea no puedes conducir (enfermedad, pierdes puntos, etc,) y a ver qué coño haces.
Luego diréis pero vivir en una ciudad o localidad muy cercana con buen transporte público y servicios a mano es más eficiente desde todos los puntos de vista. Los trabajos que están lejos y mal comunicados ya pueden ir poniendo rutas como se hacía antaño o se van a quedar sin currelas.


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si yo no puedo tener ni coches ni viajecitos, ,por mi como si reventáis, prefiero que nadie lo tenga y asi no hay contaminacion ni ruidos ni pollas, o follamos todos o la puta al rio



Pero qué niñato envidioso.


----------



## ray merryman (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo me dejo sus 10 euros al dia en combustible. Pero como digo todos los dias sube 2 centimos. Esto es inasumible



Hace un año tenía que hacer un ruta de 60 km (120 en total) ponía 20 euros cada día y medio y eso que todavía no había subido como ahora.


----------



## SEVEN (13 Jun 2022)

Antes cuando iban a subír un duro (5 pesetas para los de la logse) el combustible, había colas en las gasolineras y la gente iba con garrafas.

Luego nos hicimos ricos, abrazamos el euro y sus falsas promesas, nos creímos preparados por pasar el dedo por una pantalla y se lleno todo de falsos intelectuales, postureo, viajecitos, cambio climático, viogen, mascotas y su pm. 

Ni una sola huelga general. La tenemos tan adentro que estamos paralizados. Ahora es cuando empezarán con el mete saca y seguiremos todos al sálvese quien pueda. 
.


----------



## midelburgo (13 Jun 2022)

Pues yo tengo el curro a 7Km, iba a coger la bici, pero hacia un viento en contra de 25km/hora. Asi que he decidido coger la ebike y recargo la bateria en el curro.


----------



## Barruno (13 Jun 2022)

Comprate una moto de 125 que no gaste mucho y yastá.
Las naked estas chinas qie venden ahora no gastan una mierda.
En invierno ya te buscas otra solucion.


----------



## mapachën (13 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Ese es el problema por el que ya prácticamente somos un país quebrado. No es que estén acostumbrados a unos determinados ingresos, es que cada día necesitan más. Es una burbuja de gasto que nadie quiere pinchar, solo inflarla más y más y más.
> 
> Yo sinceramente pienso que ya no se trata de recaudar para que el Estado tenga dinero para sus gastos, porque recaude lo que recaude NUNCA ES SUFICIENTE. Yo creo que de lo que se trata es de recaudar el máximo para que la gente siempre sea pobre. Para que la gente esté siempre en la cuerda floja. Les interesa más un país de gente dependiente y con miedo que un país con gente autosuficiente. Porque la gente autosuficiente no necesita a ningún Estado, y eso es peligroso para los que mandan.



Por ahí van los tiros... mermar tu capacidad de consumo, lo que no consumes tú, lo consumen otros, y/o en tareas más productivas (como cultivar, aviones...).


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Jun 2022)

Por el amor de Dios, al menos dinos que no vives en La Sagra.


----------



## Barruno (13 Jun 2022)

A ver como te crees qie te iban a hacer el "no tendrás nada pero seras feliz"...


----------



## _V_ (13 Jun 2022)

Cómprate una moto


----------



## _V_ (13 Jun 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> A ver como te crees qie te iban a hacer el "no tendrás nada pero seras feliz"...



Ni tendrás nada ni serás feliz.


----------



## McLovin (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.




Es una putada. Esta mierda empieza a ser insostenible, el saqueo del Gobierno y de las petroleras está rebasando todos los límites soportables. Unos con impuestos abusivos y los otros pactando precios y calentando el mercado artificialmente están esquilmando a la sociedad. Hay mucha gente que como tú, no tiene la opción de ir en transporte público, tampoco la ridícula opción de ir en bici (100 km en bici diarios, me gustaría verles a ellos haciéndolo, en pleno verano, jugándote la vida por la carretera con una puta bicicletilla). 

Las opciones (drásticas) que tienes son:

1.- mudarte a un piso mucho más cerca de tu trabajo.

2.- Dejar el coche (no es necesario venderlo) , sacarte el A2 y comprarte un moto. Reservar el coche solo para días malos, con lluvia, hielo, etc.

3.- Forzar en tu empresa si puedes, que te den teletrabajo todos los días a la semana que puedas.

4.- Opción extrema: dejar el trabajo y ponerte por tu cuenta o al menos buscar otro curro mucho más cerca de tu casa.

Yo aunque vivo lejos también, de momento puedo pagarlo, combino mis 2 días de teletrabajo a la semana con una conducción lo más eficiente que puedo. Tampoco me puedo plantear el transporte público (unas 2 horas por trayecto, frente a los 35-40 minutos en coche) ni por supuesto la gilipollez de la bici (y yo monto muchísimo en bici, muchos km a la semana por ocio, pero no me juego la vida por autopista ni por todo el oro del mundo). 

Pensamos que está situación con la gasolina es temporal, si no....las calles deberían arder, pero eso no va a pasar. Lo que va a pasar es que la manada de subnormales y retrasados votantes, volverán a votar a este partido negligente, nefasto y absolutamente perjudicial para la vida que es el PSOE.


----------



## Tonimn (13 Jun 2022)

Yo solo acepto tele trabajo como opción de empleo.
Si alguna vez lo consigo no lo pienso dejar. Y lo compatibilizarla con mi actual empleo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Jun 2022)

No trabajes, vivir así no merece la pena.


----------



## OYeah (13 Jun 2022)

En la misma situación hasta hace poco, dejé ese trabajo. No es solo por el gasto, es por el riesgo: son muchos km.

Tienes la opción de Blablacar y otras apps de "sharing", compartir, que es lo que más se va a poner de moda en los años que vienen, la segunda mano el afortunado propietario del coche y el sharing los demás, pero siguen siendo muchos km al año. Y no, no merece la pena.

Y lo saben. De hecho, ése es el plan: que dejemos de consumir recursos, que dejemos de trabajar. SÍ, habeis leido bien: que dejemos de trabajar. Somos demasiado caros para lo que producimos, si tenemos que usar un coche.

El futuro es paguita de subistencia y Soylent Green insectívoro, eso es lo más ecofriendly, junto con los patinetes y las bicicletas.

En San Francisco, al lado de las grandes de Silicon Valley, habian campamentos de tiendas de los que no podían costearse 100 km de ida y vuelta para trabajar, ni un alquiler en la zona. Los "working poor". Welcome to the future.


----------



## etsai (13 Jun 2022)

Se va a dar la paradoja de que vas a tener que ir a trabajar para pagarte la gasolina.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (13 Jun 2022)

Tranqui, que cuando entre otro gobierno de turno, esto se arreglará y pondrán
pagar peajes por todas las carreteras del territorio nacional, baleares, canarias,
ceuta y melilla, hommmmbrreee.


----------



## auricooro (13 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Una motillo electrica? las hay por 4000 euros que con el plan Moves se quedan en 3000.



Al final será esto para todos. En China es lo más normal.


----------



## etsai (13 Jun 2022)

A mi es que me vais a perdonar, pero yo veo a todo el mundo loco por irse de fiesta o de vacaciones. Y este año más que nunca.

¿Es el españolito disfrutando porque intuye que son sus últimos días como 'clase media'?


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (13 Jun 2022)

Que risa me daba, cuando íba al concesionario a preguntar por coches y el paleto del vendedor con corbata siempre aconsejaba que
hay que comprarse coches de gasolina, por que el gasoil vá a dejar de venderse, jajajajajaja.
Tengo cuatro coches y los cuatro de gasoil, el que menos me gasta el Mercedes
E320 CDI. 6 litros en carretera, y el cabrón cada vez gasta menos y no sé por qué,
es que se irá a morir (357.00 Km.) funciona mejor que nuevo, y quiere que le recuerde 
con cariño?


----------



## amanciortera (13 Jun 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Es una putada. Esta mierda empieza a ser insostenible, el saqueo del Gobierno y de las petroleras está rebasando todos los límites soportables. Unos con impuestos abusivos y los otros pactando precios y calentando el mercado artificialmente están esquilmando a la sociedad. Hay mucha gente que como tú, no tiene la opción de ir en transporte público, tampoco la ridícula opción de ir en bici (100 km en bici diarios, me gustaría verles a ellos haciéndolo, en pleno verano, jugándote la vida por la carretera con una puta bicicletilla).
> 
> Las opciones (drásticas) que tienes son:
> 
> ...



el PP y Vox lo van a arreglar............, seguimos con la misma matraca desde que murió paquito, alternando entre ladrones y asi nos va


----------



## tracrium (13 Jun 2022)

Bajaciones por depresión secundaria a pérdida de poder adquisitivo. Hasta que te echen. Paro y después paguita.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (13 Jun 2022)

Es la inflación amigo, lo vengo diciendo ya 3 años, cuidado con la inflación que viene..... se podrían ver cifras del 20 o 30% anual en el mejor 
de los casos. Mira Argentina, brutal.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## tbgs (13 Jun 2022)

No tienes opción de compartir coche?
Porque sería lo suyo


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (13 Jun 2022)

Y si tienes hipotecon preparate amigo, que como en un año suban el tipo al 3-4% vamos todos a la calle y si no, al tiempo.

Es que estos de Europa son muy listos y no hace mucho decían que la inflación era conyuntural, que éra pasajera, que volverían los precios a la normalidad....*MENTIRA Y LO SABÍAN*. Por eso han estado alargando la agonía de la deuda de los países, comprando deuda soberana todos los meses a razón de 60.000 M/E, hasta que ha reventado, y YA, el mes de JULIO/2022 ya tienen previsto "dicen" una subida del Euribor del 0,25%, cosa que al que tenga hipoteca de unos 100.000 Euros le supone unos 600-800 Euros más, y si en un año hacen 6 subidas del 0.25% serán unos 4.000 Euros más al año de intereses. Pienso que lo mejor para luchar contra este abuso-robo es no consumir, salvo lo necesario. Y no suben el tipo al 4% de golpe, por que así, si nos la meten poco a poco nos duele menos. De golpe saben que sería terrible. Si, que estamos hasta los santos cojones de tanto listo.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

AhorrarMalditos dijo:


> Que risa me daba, cuando íba al concesionario a preguntar por coches y el paleto del vendedor con corbata siempre aconsejaba que
> hay que comprarse coches de gasolina, por que el gasoil vá a dejar de venderse, jajajajajaja.
> Tengo cuatro coches y los cuatro de gasoil, el que menos me gasta el Mercedes
> E320 CDI. 6 litros en carretera, y el cabrón cada vez gasta menos y no sé por qué,
> ...




A eso iba yo, hay una gigantesca promoción de timados en estos tres últimos años…querían diésel pero los vendehumos de los concesionarios les vendieron todos esos 1.5 y para arriba de gasolina…”naaaa si esto ya no es como antes, cinco litros te va a gastar”.

Encima se los ponían por dos mil euros menos y claro, picaron fijo.
Imagino que estarán aprendiendo ya la conducción en punto muerto “a vela “.


----------



## amanciortera (13 Jun 2022)

AhorrarMalditos dijo:


> lo mejor para luchar contra este abuso-robo es no consumir, salvo lo necesario.



DIN DIN DIN


----------



## geremi (13 Jun 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> el PP y Vox lo van a arreglar............, seguimos con la misma matraca desde que murió paquito, alternando entre ladrones y asi nos va



Esta es la clave... todavía muchos se piensan que si mañana hubiera elecciones generales y ganara un pacto PP-VOX mágicamente el litro de gasoil iba a volver a 1,20€.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

Una moto decís…una moto para aguantar ese trote y que sea cómoda son 3000 pavos por lo menos, una fortuna para el que está tieso.


----------



## tomac (13 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Una moto decís…una moto para aguantar ese trote y que sea cómoda son 3000 pavos por lo menos, una fortuna para el que está tieso.




Ya ves. Además que ahora la solución se ve que es hacer 100km al dia en una moto. Luego me dicen que es muy inseguro usar mi saxo diesel como vehículo de diario porque no tiene seguridad.


----------



## McLovin (13 Jun 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> el PP y Vox lo van a arreglar............, seguimos con la misma matraca desde que murió paquito, alternando entre ladrones y asi nos va




Y a tí qué puta mierda te ha hecho pensar que estoy insinuando que PP y VOX van a arreglar algo? Y digo insinuar porque decir, no he dicho nada, te lo estás imaginando tú. 

Mi odio visceral, mi bilis y mi violencia va para todos, no hay ni uno bueno, tengo mala hostia acumulada suficiente como para cagarme 40 millones de veces en el PSOE y en el PP. En VOX todavía no lo sé a ciencia cierta, pero la experiencia, la intuición y el hecho incontestable de que son españoles, me hace pensar que tampoco van a arreglar una puta mierda de nada. Lo de este país no es tan fácil de arreglar y menos por el bipartidismo de mierda.


----------



## McLovin (13 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Una moto decís…una moto para aguantar ese trote y que sea cómoda son 3000 pavos por lo menos, una fortuna para el que está tieso.



Cierto. Y a eso habría que añadirle el A2 de moto, que serán 400 o 500 pavos como poco. La opción es comprarse una de 125 sin carnet, pero 100 km diarios en una 125, dependiendo de por donde sea, yo no lo haría. Al final sigue siendo una moto pequeña casi de paseo, ir por la autopista con eso es complicado. Además, aunque es infinitamente más seguro que una bici por el tema de que la velocidad y agilidad es seguridad, sigue entrañando un riesgo usarla a diario, el coche no.

Cómo decía antes, es una situación complicada y jodida, las opciones son las que son.


----------



## tracrium (13 Jun 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Lo de este país no es tan fácil de arreglar y menos por el bipartidismo de mierda.



¿Bipartidismo? ¡Si el gobierno es más diverso que nunca!
PSOE y Podemas, con PNV, Compromis, BNG, Teruel existe, Malpaís, todos reclamando lo suyo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sesino6 (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Tienes suerte.
Yo hago 250 km ida y vuelta.
400 pavos al mes.
Suerte que mi sueldo es alto.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Jun 2022)

En mi curro la gente lo ha solucionado tirando de cualquiera de estas medidas:

Cambiar de empleo
Cambiar de domicilio
Cambiar el coche por una moto eléctrica (o vehículo similar)
Compartir coche con otros empleados
Solicitar un bus de empresa para la jornada con mayor número de empleados
Conciliar horario con empalmes de distintos transportes públicos
Subir al bus/metro/tren con la bici/patinete
Escoge la tuya. Puedes combinar varias y hasta ponerte creativo.

Si ninguna te parece viable es porque eres un caso perdido de huevos gordos o de capullo prescindible. 

El precio del combustible seguirá subiendo, conque date caña y haz lo que tengas que hacer a la de ya.


----------



## tejoncio (13 Jun 2022)

100 KM, TENDRA QUE IR Y LUEGO VOLVER, NO CREES?


----------



## tejoncio (13 Jun 2022)

Sesino6 dijo:


> Tienes suerte.
> Yo hago 250 km ida y vuelta.
> 400 pavos al mes.
> Suerte que mi sueldo es alto.



CON 400 EUR HACES ESOS KMS? DIME COMO...
EN SERIO, QUE CONSUMO HACE? QUE COCHE ES?


----------



## Don_Quijote (13 Jun 2022)

Cuando vengan las elecciones, no lo olvidéis: VOTO ÚTIL.

Las elecciones son como la quiniela, se trata de acertar con el ganador, no de votar a quien defienda más o menos tus intereses.


VOTO ÚTIL.


----------



## Orgelmeister (13 Jun 2022)

100kms de moto todos los días es un coñazo insoportable.

Obviando el mayor riesgo y asumiendo un clima respetuoso.

Aquí la única solución es hacerle un JFK a Antonio.


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si yo no puedo tener ni coches ni viajecitos, ,por mi como si reventáis, prefiero que nadie lo tenga y asi no hay contaminacion ni ruidos ni pollas, o follamos todos o la puta al rio



Pobre hombre, que pena das. Vaya mierda de vida que tienes, no has considerado el suicidio como opción?
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## Galvani (13 Jun 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Si vives a 50kms de tu casa estás jodido...



Es que el trabajo es una segunda casa.


----------



## Orgelmeister (13 Jun 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Uno del curro dice que deja el coche y se saca el abono, vive en ciudad dormitorio a pocos km de Madrit.



Espero que haya votado políticamente correcto. De esa forma podrá disfrutar más intensamente.


----------



## Orfeo78 (13 Jun 2022)

Yo lo que me pregunto es ¿Qué está pasando ahora con los transportistas? ¿Qué tipo de condiciones tienen para de repente estar tan callados? Porque no hace mucho paralizaron la cadena de suministro e hicieron huelga por el precio del combustible....y ahora está peor que en ese momento. Alguien que sea o conozca alguna persona del sector?


----------



## Orgelmeister (13 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Que la mitad del precio de la gasolina sean impuestos es un abuso, pero bueno, mientras las cosas han ido bien se podía dejar pasar por alto. Pero que hoy día con la que está cayendo no reduzcan esos impuestos lo que haga falta no tiene justificación ninguna, y es como para liarla muy muy gorda. Estos políticos prefieren que las empresas cierren y que la gente se muera de hambre antes que tener que recortar en alguno de sus chiringuitos. La falta de empatía y humanidad de esta gente por lo visto es requisito imprescindible para su profesión. Empiezo a dudar que sean humanos.



Pues vas un poco tarde en estos pensamientos.

Eso es de primero de píldora roja.


----------



## Orgelmeister (13 Jun 2022)

Orfeo78 dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es ¿Qué está pasando ahora con los transportistas? ¿Qué tipo de condiciones tienen para de repente estar tan callados? Porque no hace mucho paralizaron la cadena de suministro e hicieron huelga por el precio del combustible....y ahora está peor que en ese momento. Alguien que sea o conozca alguna persona del sector?



Grandísima pregunta. Lo mejor del hilo.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> vivo a 50 kms de casa



querrás decir
trabajo a 50 kms de casa


----------



## max power (13 Jun 2022)

En uno de los ultimos podcasts de Momentum Financial, nuestro amigo @Muttley comentaba que un barco portacontenedores se puede soplar usd 250.000 por dia en combustible. Y aun asi no hay.

En concreto decia que en Las Palmas no encontrabas tres millones de litos de fuel para barcos (lo que, al parecer, no es mucho)

Imaginad como se va a poner todo.


----------



## tejoncio (13 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Y los que no votamos nunca?



APRENDERAS QUE HAY QUE EMPEZAR A VOTAR, PUES SI NO, OTROS DECIDEN POR TI


----------



## element (13 Jun 2022)

Este problema se solucionara pronto.

Al ritmo que vamos para despues del verano ya no tendras trabajo. Yo tampoco.


----------



## maxhc (13 Jun 2022)

Trabajo a 11 kms. de casa y desde el 9 de abril he recorrido 2.156 Kms. consumiendo 60,05 Lts. de gasolina que me han costado 113,29€

Moto de 125 manda !

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Teuro (13 Jun 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> No estés a 50km del trabajo, si económicamente no te compensa.
> 
> (Para los que van a saltar rápidamente a decirme tonterías, en las pasadas navidades me cascaba 192km al día para trabajar)



Muchos se van a caer del guindo cuando vean que no pueden ir todos los días a trabajar en un tanque-suv. Lo óptimo siempre fue vivir cerquita del trabajo y del colegio de los niños.


----------



## Teuro (13 Jun 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Y encima con 100km diarios el figurín que te queda para la playita será espectacular.



Eso si no muere disecado en alguna cuneta antes de los 40 por un golpe de calor.


----------



## Julianillo (13 Jun 2022)

Mira de compartir vehiculo


----------



## Teuro (13 Jun 2022)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> Lo de tener el curro lejos del domicilio, sin buenos transportes públicos se va a acabar.



Joder, y eso que muchas se mudaron o tenían planes de mudarse al campo cuando vieron que su amiga, la del Cayanne, subía fotos de barbacoa todos los días cuando el covid ese, mientras ella estaba encerrada en un piso de ciudad muriéndose de asco.


----------



## maxhc (13 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Eso si no muere disecado en alguna cuneta antes de los 40 por un golpe de calor.



Y el olor a chotuno en el trabajo ...

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zuzoto (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



A mi mujer le pasa lo mismo. Solución: Ha encontrado 4 personas que trabajan en el mismo edificio y viven por la misma zona, por tanto ahora comparte coche. Ha pasado de 1 deposito semanal a 2 depositos al mes, mas o menos.

No te queda otra me temo.


----------



## 121 (13 Jun 2022)

Moto de 125


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso espero, que se le acabe el chollo a estos hijos de puta y empiece a haber mejor movilidad en tren y autobuses



Van a poner nuevas lineas de tren, frecuencia de autobuses, trasporte publico sin subidas de precio anuales... En detrimento del automovil en el que pagas practicamente la mitad del precio del combustible en impuestos sin contar muchos otros? Antes volaran los cerdos.


----------



## sada (13 Jun 2022)

el panorama no va a mejorar, más bien todo lo contrario, se acabó el vivir lejos del trabajo. Será insostenible.


----------



## Roquete (13 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ...si no muere disecado...



¡jajajaja!


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

121 dijo:


> Moto de 125



Maravillosa cara la que se te pone cuando tengas que coger la moto a las 0700 de la mañana y cascarte 40 min jugándote la vida de noche y a 5 grados en invierno, ídem a la vuelta, mientras tus compis van en sus coches.

Añadamos posible niebla, lluvia…

Y en tres años adiós moto que te costó 3000 pavos.

Parecéis niños, peor que cuñados.


----------



## bsnas (13 Jun 2022)

Pues yo me voy a cascar este verano 2000km de carretera con mi SUVnormal de 200 jacos 0-100 en 7,7 segundos y consumo en modo sport pisandole de sus 10 litros sanos de gasolina a los 100.

Joderos Greta y Antonio.


----------



## antivivoras (13 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> No es nada personal, pero como me nutre, en mi curro hay uno que se gasta 300 pavos todos los meses y es que me troncho. Somos un país de mierda y merecemos lo peor.



Ese tono suena mal. Igual a tu compañero de curro le nutren los 300 pavos más de jipoteca que pagas tu por tu zulito de 80m2 en el que puedes oir los pedos de tus vecinos. El siempre puede rellenar su tejado de placas solares y comprarse un electrico. Cada uno toma sus decisiones y todas las decisiones tienen ventajas e inconvenientes.


----------



## TomásPlatz (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



YO ESTOY IGUAL QUE TU. 

EL TRABAJO A 40KM

NO HAY RED DE TRANSPORTE PUBLICO EFICIENTE

Y EL DIESEL SUBIENDO A TODA HOSTIA.


----------



## Eremita (13 Jun 2022)

Se calcula que a final de año, el precio se estabilizará en unos 3'50 euros litro la gasolina y unos 3'40 el gasóleo.
Pero dicen que luego estará unos años sin subir.


----------



## imaginARIO (13 Jun 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Espero que haya votado políticamente correcto. De esa forma podrá disfrutar más intensamente.



Es el típico NPC, votante de izmierda y vacunado por presiones de pareja y familia.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jun 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> 0-100 en 7,7 segundos



He visto ancianas con andadores acelerar más rápido que eso.



bsnas dijo:


> Joderos



Jodeos


----------



## alexforum (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Haga espacio en el presupuesto para los peajes.


----------



## tejoncio (13 Jun 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Pues yo me voy a cascar este verano 2000km de carretera con mi SUVnormal de 200 jacos 0-100 en 7,7 segundos y consumo en modo sport pisandole de sus 10 litros sanos de gasolina a los 100.
> 
> Joderos Greta y Antonio.



QUE SE JODA EL SARGENTO QUE NO ME COMO EL RANCHO.


----------



## Boker (13 Jun 2022)

Y muy pronto no tendréis ni coche. 
Por la próxima subida de crimen, robos y delitos.
El gobierno socialista - comunista está ayudando a todos los maleantes del planeta a conseguir la nacionalidad española


----------



## bsnas (13 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> He visto ancianas con andadores acelerar más rápido que eso.
> 
> 
> Jodeos



Si queria algo actual que bajara de 7 ya se me iba el precio por las nubes y habia que irse a marcas premium, el resto de vehiculos de macas para plebe incluso las versiones "sport" son ballenas comparadas con el mio, los hacen en 10-12 y gracias, cada vez motores mas mierdas para manginas y comesojas, total como van a desaparecer ya creo las marcas que se cagan en sacar algo decente que te empodere al volante.


----------



## TomásPlatz (13 Jun 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Se calcula que a final de año, el precio se estabilizará en unos 3'50 euros litro la gasolina y unos 3'40 el gasóleo.
> _*Pero dicen que luego estará unos años sin subir.*_




*sin duda oir eso ME RELAJA BASTANTE. MENOS MAL QUE ESTARA UNOS AÑOS SIN SUBIR. *


----------



## Orgelmeister (13 Jun 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Es el típico NPC, votante de izmierda y vacunado por presiones de pareja y familia.



Entonces nos has alegrado el día. Yo conozco votantes de izquierda que no ponen la calefacción/AA en su piso, porque gasta mucho.

Seguro que despotricaban por la subida del 14% del pasmao de Rajoy.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jun 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Si queria algo actual que bajara de 7 ya se me iba el precio por las nubes y habia que irse a marcas premium, el resto de vehiculos de macas para plebe incluso las versiones "sport" son ballenas comparadas con el mio, los hacen en 10-12 y gracias, cada vez motores mas mierdas para manginas y comesojas, total como van a desaparecer ya creo las marcas que se cagan en sacar algo decente que te empodere al volante.



Es lo que tienen los SUVebordillos.


----------



## Tupper (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> *ESTOY DESESPERADO EL DIESEL SUBE TODOS LOS DIAS Y MI TRABAJO ESTA A 50 KMS DE CASA*



No sé si guardara relación, pero ahora veo masivamente patinetes eléctricos, hasta por las carreteras a toda pastilla.


----------



## Skywalker22 (13 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Vives a 50 km del trabajo, quieres decir.
> 
> Estamos en las mismas, mala solución.



Vivir a 50 km del trabajo ya era mal asunto para el bolsillo hace años.
Y va a ir a peor si los carburantes no dejan de subir.


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Jun 2022)

tejoncio dijo:


> 100 KM, TENDRA QUE IR Y LUEGO VOLVER, NO CREES?



Eso ha dicho, pone ir y volver....


----------



## Kenthomi (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Sabe por qué su trabajo está a 50km por la globalizacion y por la destrucción del tejido laboral y la deslocalizacion territorial


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Jun 2022)

sada dijo:


> el panorama no va a mejorar, más bien todo lo contrario, se acabó el vivir lejos del trabajo. Será insostenible.



En otros países la peña está de alquiler, cambia de curro pues cambia de piso y se van más cerca, en España como somos de comprar porque ejj que alquilar ejj tirar el dinro, pues ale.


----------



## Skywalker22 (13 Jun 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> En otros países la peña está de alquiler, cambia de curro pues cambia de piso y se van más cerca, en España como somos de comprar porque ejj que alquilar ejj tirar el dinro, pues ale.



Dependiendo del caso, hasta hace no tanto, podía salir a cuenta comprar lejos más barato, y desplazarte para trabajar.
Ahora no creo que compense. Aunque como los carburantes suban, será aún más caro comprar cerca de las grandes ciudades.
Solución? Desarrollar iniciativa privada en pueblos. Pero tal y como anda el tema de impuestos y trabas administrativas para la creación de nuevas empresas, ...


----------



## McNulty (13 Jun 2022)

Es el mercado amigo.

Buscaros a alguien del curro para compartir coche, es lo único que se me ocurre.

El tener coche para uno mismo será cada vez más inviable para el remero.


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Dependiendo del caso, hasta hace no tanto, podía salir a cuenta comprar lejos más barato, y desplazarte para trabajar.
> Ahora no creo que compense. Aunque como los carburantes suban, será aún más caro comprar cerca de las grandes ciudades.
> Solución? Desarrollar iniciativa privada en pueblos. Pero tal y como anda el tema de impuestos y trabas administrativas para la creación de nuevas empresas, ...



Yo tengo compañeros que se fueron a tomar viento porque allí tengo un adobado más barato que aquí un piso. Yo siempre les decía...lo que te ahorras en vivienda te lo vas a gastar en coche, no solo es la gasolina que antes no era tan cara, es el mantenimiento y que al final todos los miembros de la familia adultos necesitan un coche o no pueden hacer nada. Si antes ya era caro ahora ya no me lo quiero imaginar. Yo apenas saco el tema. Sinceramente creo que nunca ha sido buena idea irse lejos del trabajo, mejor un piso grande en la ciudad que un chalé o adosado lejos.

Y no, la vivienda no va a subir infinitamente, los precios que la gente puede pagar son los que son, los palilleros se pueden hacer pajas mentales y subir precios porque su zulo está cerca del metro tren y tal, pero a ciertos precios no se venden, así que ellos verán, o bajan precios o se juegan tener okupas.

Emprender ni de broma, es un riesgo, la gente pasa y es normal.


----------



## Domyos35 (13 Jun 2022)

Yo tengo 37 y 37 y voy en moto de 250. 3.15 litros ese trayecto. 5,40 euros cada día de curro.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jun 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Con cuántos menas de potencia?



¿Y con las sostenibilidad de cuántos planetas?


----------



## onlycw (13 Jun 2022)

2 x 22 km diarios en moto eléctrica. Calculo que me sale a 1€ los 100km.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jun 2022)

Domyos35 dijo:


> Yo tengo 37 y 37 y voy en moto de 250. 3.15 litros ese trayecto. 5,40 euros cada día de curro.



Con una Vision 110 podrías bajarlo a menos de la mitad. 1,4 litros por día. 2,40 euros diarios. 
Por si algún día se te rompe la 250.


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Jun 2022)

¿Se sabe algo del forero? Ni ha respondido en 15 páginas, tiene el nvcleo del alma cagado... 
Estoy preocupado, no seais tan crudos...


----------



## Santiago4 (13 Jun 2022)

De verdad que lo siento. Pero me acorde del Presidente y su consejo 


Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.





Pedro Sánchez anima a ir en bici a trabajar porque "no cuesta trabajo"


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Jun 2022)

Cuando gobierne la derecha se van a enterar...


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Jun 2022)

Estamos disfrutando de lo votado. Y lo que nos queda...


----------



## delmike (13 Jun 2022)

Este es


Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



mi consejo amigo,cuando en curro tienes que poner dinero malo,al igual que una empresa tiene pérdidas,cierre o en tu caso cambio de curro


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Jun 2022)

Pagas por trabajar, parguela jajajjaja



Como dijo el sabio, BESAREIS VUESTRAS CADENAS


----------



## Le_petit (13 Jun 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Porque manifestarse contra el gobierno por este abuso ni se contempla no? Aún recuerdo 2008 co el barril a 140$ y el gasoil a 1,22... Ahí lo dejo



Efectiviwonder.

2008 a 140 y gasoleo a 1,2-1,3 €/l... Algunos se estan llenando los bolsillos y quieren dejar a la sociedad arrasada. Aqui, seguimos hablando de Putin, Ucrania y que la cosa es mundial


----------



## Migue111 (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Tienes vivienda propia? una idea es alquilarla y alguilar tu algo cerca del trabajo con lo que te ahorras y ganas del alquiler, y quiza hasta ganes algo.
Otra option es comprar un coche de esos pequeños y baratos electricos de segunda mano.
Mirate lo de compartir coche, pon anuncios o algo.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Con una Vision 110 podrías bajarlo a menos de la mitad. 1,4 litros por día. 2,40 euros diarios.
> Por si algún día se te rompe la 250.



80 km al día en una 110 cc…India style.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> 80 km al día en una 110 cc…India style.



Es el socialismo, amigo.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Es el socialismo, amigo.



Os falta sugerir que lleve a otro detrás y unas gallinas para vender.


----------



## Le_petit (13 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mi primer consejo es que *empieces a vivir en tu casa y no a 50 kms*. Con eso ahorrarás muchísimo.



Pero si da igual. Hoy se cambiara de casa a 3 km del trabajo y se comprará una bici para ir todos los dias, mañana le pondran un impuesto especial a las bicicletas porque las ruedas contaminan y sera inviable ir al trabajo en bici, por lo que ira andando, al 1 año de ir andando, diran que la suela del zapato es perjudicial para los estorninos y le pondran un impuesto que hara inviable ir andando a trabajar....

El problema que tenemos es de laboratorio, hecho por 4 cabrones para manejar todo a su antojo y tener cada vez mas poder. Ellos quieren que hasta el euro que se te callo el sabado a la noche bajo la cama, acabe en sus bolsillos. Da igual la solucion que busques, pondran medidas para que no te puedas buscar la vida y vivir.

Esto no es un problema de petroleo, recursos o bienes, es un problema de que de vez en cuando hay que revanar cuellos e instalar garrote vils y guillotinas en cada plaza mayor de pueblo y ciudad, si no la cosa se va de madre.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Os falta sugerir que lleve a otro detrás y unas gallinas para vender.



Deja que Antonio revalide victoria y lo veremos.


----------



## dillei (13 Jun 2022)

Como era aquello de para comprar un piso, pillo un adobao aunque esté más lejos


----------



## DVD1975 (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



No puedes teletrabajar


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (13 Jun 2022)

Yo trabajo a 20km voy en tren, me nutre la civilización del transporte público, como a cambiado en 20 años, cualquier día muero apuñalado. Si pudiera sería rico.


----------



## Antiparras (13 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> No puedes teletrabajar


----------



## romeoalfa (13 Jun 2022)

Si el curro no es de funci, es evidente que te interesa dejar de remar y pillar paguita


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

dillei dijo:


> Como era aquello de para comprar un piso, pillo un adobao aunque esté más lejos



La Sagra sangra.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


>



Dile al albañil que vaya en moto desde Leganés a Algete y vuelva…


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> Si el curro no es de funci, es evidente que te interesa dejar de remar y pillar paguita



Más moronegrada traerán.


----------



## Antiparras (13 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Dile al albañil que vaya en moto desde Leganés a Algete y vuelva…



si la obra está en algete que se mude a algete, matricule los hijos en el colegio de allí y su mujer que se joda y baile, y si la siguiente obra está en torrejón pues lo mismo, mudanza cada año, lo queréis todo, así es imposible que la agenda 2030 salga bien


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> si la obra está en algete que se mude a algete, matricule los hijos en el colegio de allí y su mujer que se joda y baile, y si la siguiente obra está en torrejón pues lo mismo, mudanza cada año, lo queréis todo, así es imposible que la agenda 2030 salga bien



Ojalá fueran cada año las obras. Entiendo que estás de coña pero ni por esas.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (13 Jun 2022)

Mira a ver si encuentras a varias personas que vayan al mismo sitio y los horarios sean mas o menos compatibles, e intenta compartir coche y gastos.

Pon un anuncio en algún sitio.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (13 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Tierra llana? Porque una bicicleta parece una buena solución, te ahorras el gilnasio además. Si vives en zona montañosa igual necesitas una ebike. No hay mal que por bien no venga. Otra opción es ponerse de acuerdo con compañeros de trabajo o incluso con vecinos de trabajos cercanos y hacerlo colectivo, ir 4 o 5 en un coche y compartir gastos. Cada crisis es una oportunidad.



50 km son demasiados para ir en bici, incluso si es electrica. 50km son 2 horas y media llendo a buen ritmo. 5 horas ida y vuelta, es inviable.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (13 Jun 2022)

Lo suyo es que vivas en casa en lugar de a 50 quilometros de ella . Así ahorraras .


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jun 2022)

dillei dijo:


> Como era aquello de para comprar un piso, pillo un adobao aunque esté más lejos



Antes que vivir en una colmena prefiero hasta hacerme los 50 km. en bicicleta sin sillín.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Jun 2022)

Gente que no puede alquilar en las ciudades cerca del trabajo, por que langostas y parásitos usureros rentistas tienen todo copado, turistas que no van a llegar en masa por el Peak Oil, los ricos irán a Hoteles, pensiones insostenibles por caída de nivel de vida que se espera e invierno demográfico brotal, gente que no le sale a cuenta trabajar por lo cara que está la emergía.

Empresarios que producen versus economía especulativa parasitaria y enferma.

Lo de los hosteleros que no encuentran camareros es solo el principio ..

Cojo palomitas.


----------



## Teuro (13 Jun 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Yo tengo compañeros que se fueron a tomar viento porque allí tengo un adobado más barato que aquí un piso. Yo siempre les decía...lo que te ahorras en vivienda te lo vas a gastar en coche, no solo es la gasolina que antes no era tan cara, es el mantenimiento y que al final todos los miembros de la familia adultos necesitan un coche o no pueden hacer nada. Si antes ya era caro ahora ya no me lo quiero imaginar. Yo apenas saco el tema. Sinceramente creo que nunca ha sido buena idea irse lejos del trabajo, mejor un piso grande en la ciudad que un chalé o adosado lejos.
> 
> Y no, la vivienda no va a subir infinitamente, los precios que la gente puede pagar son los que son, los palilleros se pueden hacer pajas mentales y subir precios porque su zulo está cerca del metro tren y tal, pero a ciertos precios no se venden, así que ellos verán, o bajan precios o se juegan tener okupas.
> 
> Emprender ni de broma, es un riesgo, la gente pasa y es normal.



A ver, perdemos la perspectiva. ¿Sabe cual el impuesto más caro que existe y que debemos pagar obligatoriamente al Universo donde vivimos? Se llama Tiempo, y va en relación a la distancia a la que te quieres mover. Su tiempo no es infinito.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> 50 km son demasiados para ir en bici, incluso si es electrica. 50km son 2 horas y media llendo a buen ritmo. 5 horas ida y vuelta, es inviable.



Estás hablando con niños.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Yo tengo compañeros que se fueron a tomar viento porque allí tengo un adobado más barato que aquí un piso. Yo siempre les decía...lo que te ahorras en vivienda te lo vas a gastar en coche, no solo es la gasolina que antes no era tan cara, es el mantenimiento y que al final todos los miembros de la familia adultos necesitan un coche o no pueden hacer nada. Si antes ya era caro ahora ya no me lo quiero imaginar. Yo apenas saco el tema. Sinceramente creo que nunca ha sido buena idea irse lejos del trabajo, mejor un piso grande en la ciudad que un chalé o adosado lejos.
> 
> Y no, la vivienda no va a subir infinitamente, los precios que la gente puede pagar son los que son, los palilleros se pueden hacer pajas mentales y subir precios porque su zulo está cerca del metro tren y tal, pero a ciertos precios no se venden, así que ellos verán, o bajan precios o se juegan tener okupas.
> 
> Emprender ni de broma, es un riesgo, la gente pasa y es normal.



Subir no subirán, pero los 120.000 en un barrio obrero van a seguir lustros...


----------



## Teuro (13 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Estás hablando con niños.



Por ahí irá la cosa, con niños o gente que no ha trabajado en su vida.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jun 2022)

ACcIO DIReCTA dijo:


> Yo trabajo a 20km voy en tren, me nutre la civilización del transporte público, como a cambiado en 20 años, cualquier día muero apuñalado. Si pudiera sería rico.



El transporte público es _*demigrante*_.
Sudacas hablando por teléfono a voz en grito desde las 6 de la mañana, los que van viendo vídeos con el volumen del teléfono a toda mecha, los inmigroides con los pies sobre el asiento, los eslavos atufando a alcohol, la moronegrada oliendo a África, las rumanas robando carteras, los españoles tirándose a las vías y paralizando el tren...


----------



## B. Golani (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



los dias k no llueva un ciclomotor (moto de 49 cc), no gastan casi nada (el seguro ,mantenimiento ,itv .......todo muy barato).Tipo vespino o asi. Otra idea compartir coche.


----------



## Cabrejas (13 Jun 2022)

Ahorras miles de euros cada año por combustible... si tienes que cambiar una vez las baterías no tienes problema, te sigue saliendo mucho más rentable.

3 depósitos mensuales a 100 euros son 3600 con diésel, pongamos 4800 con gasolina anuales.

Mientras que eléctrico puedes gastar 8 cargas mensuales a 3 euros uno 24, unos 500 euros.

Como ves en 1 año o máximo 2 según el tipo de coche tienes para pagarte una batería nueva.


----------



## amanciortera (13 Jun 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Y a tí qué puta mierda te ha hecho pensar que estoy insinuando que PP y VOX van a arreglar algo? Y digo insinuar porque decir, no he dicho nada, te lo estás imaginando tú.
> 
> Mi odio visceral, mi bilis y mi violencia va para todos, no hay ni uno bueno, tengo mala hostia acumulada suficiente como para cagarme 40 millones de veces en el PSOE y en el PP. En VOX todavía no lo sé a ciencia cierta, pero la experiencia, la intuición y el hecho incontestable de que son españoles, me hace pensar que tampoco van a arreglar una puta mierda de nada. Lo de este país no es tan fácil de arreglar y menos por el bipartidismo de mierda.



Baja el tonito, si estás cabreado con el mundo es tu problema, al ignore.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Burbujo II (13 Jun 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Baja el tonito, si estás cabreado con el mundo es tu problema, al ignore.



Empiezan los culos ardiendo, y estamos todavía en junio...


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> los dias k no llueva un ciclomotor (moto de 49 cc), no gastan casi nada (el seguro ,mantenimiento ,itv .......todo muy barato).Tipo vespino o asi. Otra idea compartir coche.



Ciclomotor ya...con la Honda de 110 CC hablábamos de la India..Tú propones Burkina Fasso.

Plan sin fisuras, 100 km al día en ciclomotor.

Seño, que vayan saliendo los de segundo de infantil, hoy es el día de los niños siendo escuchados.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> El transporte público es _*demigrante*_.
> Sudacas hablando por teléfono a voz en grito desde las 6 de la mañana, los que van viendo vídeos con el volumen del teléfono a toda mecha, los inmigroides con los pies sobre el asiento, los eslavos atufando a alcohol, la moronegrada oliendo a África, las rumanas robando carteras, los españoles tirándose a las vías y paralizando el tren...



Tranquilos, a partir de ahora viajareis con liCenCiados también, y con doctorados y masterizados. Producto nacional, bien olientes y bien parlantes. Espero que al menos no falte para seguir pagando colonia del Lidl...


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tranquilos, a partir de ahora viajareis con liCenCiados también, y con doctorados y masterizados. Producto nacional, bien olientes y bien parlantes. Espero que al menos no falte para seguir pagando colonia del Lidl...



Descuida. Yo tengo un V8 y una 1.000.
Y no me faltará para echarles SP98 de Shell.

Solo estaba dando ideas para el que ya no pueda costearse el socialismo.


----------



## Eremita (13 Jun 2022)

antivivoras dijo:


> Ese tono suena mal. Igual a tu compañero de curro le nutren los 300 pavos más de jipoteca que pagas tu por tu zulito de 80m2 en el que puedes oir los pedos de tus vecinos. El siempre puede rellenar su tejado de placas solares y comprarse un electrico. Cada uno toma sus decisiones y todas las decisiones tienen ventajas e inconvenientes.



Es un poco complicado si durante las horas de luz, estás fuera de casa. Si curras de noche es más fácil todo ese tema.


----------



## Decimus (13 Jun 2022)

-Blablacar
-Bicicleta por senderos. Tendrás que madrugar.
-Mix de transporte publico. Paras en pueblo A que te lleva a pueblo B y finalmente a C que es tu trabajo.
-Roba gasolina de los coches.
-Abadona el trabajo.
-Saca gasolina y te niegas a pagar por encima de lo que no puedes.


----------



## Decimus (13 Jun 2022)

Algo eléctrico.


----------



## antivivoras (13 Jun 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Es un poco complicado si durante las horas de luz, estás fuera de casa. Si curras de noche es más fácil todo ese tema.



Lo ideal es media jornada y cargar por la tarde o compartir coche y llevarlo un día sí otro no. Para eso es ideal. Luego hay tarifas especiales para vehículos, pero a mí no me provocan confianza, porque igual son un caramelo para mover a la gente al electrico y cuando lleguen a una cantidad de volumen pillan y lo cambian. En todo lo que se pueda hay que ser autosuficiente en lo posible.


----------



## asiqué (13 Jun 2022)

Mil pajas mentales de bici por monte, 49cc para 100km al dia y perder 4 horas en idas y venidas? 
Joder que se mude cerca de donde trabaja.
En cuanto a ideas locas voy con la mia
Furgo camper o caravana.
aparcas en el poligono y duermes en ella de L a V.
Con lo ahorrado puedes gastar un par de putes de a veinte poligoneras a la semana.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> -Blablacar
> -Bicicleta por senderos. Tendrás que madrugar.
> -Mix de transporte publico. Paras en pueblo A que te lleva a pueblo B y finalmente a C que es tu trabajo.
> -Roba gasolina de los coches.
> ...




Más niños ayudando.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> -Bicicleta por senderos. Tendrás que madrugar.



Por senderos en Madrid... unas 4-5 horas antes para engrasar, vestirte, pedalear, ducharte y tal.

Y si eres novato en la bici, ponle otras 10 horas más.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (13 Jun 2022)

Cuando deciamos hace años que esto se iba a convertir en Venezuela nos llamaban locos a los que lo decíamos,...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Jun 2022)

los españordos están disfrutando de lo votado.


----------



## biba ecuador (13 Jun 2022)

Todavía no ha salido ningún follatmosféricos?

Esos coches de gasolina sin turbo que a 3.000 rpm. no se mueven del sitio y que llevándolos alegres gastan >9l./100

En ciudad se van a 10-12 litros tan ricamente 

....pero ej que no se averian nunca...


----------



## Viviendo Digno (13 Jun 2022)

Llo boi en amoto, a pesar de lo que los dice @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## asiqué (13 Jun 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Todavía no ha salido ningún follatmosféricos?
> 
> Esos coches de gasolina sin turbo que a 3.000 rpm. no se mueven del sitio y que llevándolos alegres gastan >9l./100
> 
> ...



El atmosferico rey es el 1.9D de 65cv psa o vag de los años 90
Si es posible hacer 4.5L x 100 km a 80 km hora.
Seat cordoba 1.9D del 96 manda en lonchafinismo
Ale ya esta ustec contento?


----------



## Pollepolle (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Es por los inmigrantes que roban el gasoil y los tallleres de feminazismo que consumen mucho gasoil. Los ecolojetas lo acaparan p9rque dicen que es muy malo y hay que ir en patinete Ademas que Putin es muy malo, tal y como dicen en gangrena tres.

Solo queda votar a BOCS y el gasoil te lo regalaran.


----------



## terraenxebre (13 Jun 2022)

Hay gente que hace el doble...


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Todavía no ha salido ningún follatmosféricos?
> 
> Esos coches de gasolina sin turbo que a 3.000 rpm. no se mueven del sitio y que llevándolos alegres gastan >9l./100
> 
> ...



Yo lo puse...


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Mil pajas mentales de bici por monte, 49cc para 100km al dia y perder 4 horas en idas y venidas?
> Joder que se mude cerca de donde trabaja.
> En cuanto a ideas locas voy con la mia
> Furgo camper o caravana.
> ...



Mudarse no es barato.

Es gracioso, aquello de la escasa movilidad laboral va a sonar a chiste ahora.

Ya ni a la esquina.


----------



## biba ecuador (13 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> El atmosferico rey es el 1.9D de 65cv psa o vag de los años 90
> Si es posible hacer 4.5L x 100 km a 80 km hora.
> Seat cordoba 1.9D del 96 manda en lonchafinismo
> Ale ya esta ustec contento?



Dije gasolina sin turbo

Los diésel sin turbo son el mejor ejemplo de durabilidad, simplicidad y fiabilidad.
Afortunadamente tuve un 1.9D PSA y era una roca, consumos de 5,5. Para pasar de 150 km/h tenias que tener una recta de 10 kilómetros. Llaneando a 130 iba perfecto


----------



## Saco de papas (13 Jun 2022)

pilla un penco tio...


----------



## asiqué (13 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mudarse no es barato.
> 
> Es gracioso, aquello de la escasa movilidad laboral va a sonar a chiste ahora.
> 
> Ya ni a la esquina.



Pues es la unica opcion. Por que ahora esta caro el combustible, pero lo hay.
En 2 dias ya no se lo venderan y no podra ir a trabajar.


----------



## PedrelGuape (13 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Es por los inmigrantes que roban el gasoil y los tallleres de feminazismo que consumen mucho gasoil. Los ecolojetas lo acaparan p9rque dicen que es muy malo y hay que ir en patinete Ademas que Putin es muy malo, tal y como dicen en gangrena tres.
> 
> Solo queda votar a BOCS y el gasoil te lo regalaran.



Es porque la psoe mantiene hijes de la gran puta como tú.

Sin toda esta mierda innecesaria, improductiva y que solo costáis dinero al estado, estaríamos mejor.
Lo mejor es que acabará arreglando por las malas.


----------



## PedrelGuape (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## asiqué (13 Jun 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Dije gasolina sin turbo
> 
> Los diésel sin turbo son el mejor ejemplo de durabilidad, simplicidad y fiabilidad.
> Afortunadamente tuve un 1.9D PSA y era una roca, consumos de 5,5. Para pasar de 150 km/h tenias que tener una recta de 10 kilómetros. Llaneando a 130 iba perfecto



Berlingos 1.9D con medio millon de km habia muchisimas en repartos
Gente con xsara que estan destrozados de interior y chapa pero que el motor no ha fallado nada


----------



## biba ecuador (13 Jun 2022)

Un par de tablones y arreglao







En España va a ser igual pero todos mirando al móvil, (el conductor tambien)


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Pues es la unica opcion. Por que ahora esta caro el combustible, pero lo hay.
> En 2 dias ya no se lo venderan y no podra ir a trabajar.




A lo peor son curros temporales.

O se irían a tomar por culo de su entorno y ya no compensa (viejos les cuidan niños, les hacen el papeo, amigos habría que ir a visitarlos...) 

Por un curro de 1300 pavos no interesa.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jun 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Dije gasolina sin turbo
> 
> Los diésel sin turbo son el mejor ejemplo de durabilidad, simplicidad y fiabilidad.
> Afortunadamente tuve un 1.9D PSA y era una roca, consumos de 5,5. Para pasar de 150 km/h tenias que tener una recta de 10 kilómetros. Llaneando a 130 iba perfecto



A ese motor le hice yo 550.000 km. con gasoil de calefacción.


----------



## asiqué (13 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A lo peor son curros temporales.
> 
> O se irían a tomar por culo de su entorno y ya no compensa (viejos les cuidan niños, les hacen el papeo, amigos habría que ir a visitarlos...)
> 
> Por un curro de 1300 pavos no interesa.



Si si, no te quito la razon, pero es la pescadilla que se come la cola… si vas a gastar 300€ solo en gasoil + el coche + mantenimiento tampoco interesa trabajar con ese sueldo.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Dale las gracias a Antonio.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (13 Jun 2022)

La plusvalía municipal y el IVA de mudarse da para unos cuantos lustros de combustible.

Mejor comprarse un eléctrico o intentar salir lo mas posible del sistema.


----------



## kogi_kabuto (13 Jun 2022)

En mi caso me toca viajar bastante, hasta ahora iba en mi coche, ya que pagan los KM a 0,41 € pero claro , eso cuando el diesel estaba a 1,2€ salía muy rentable ahora ya no, ni aún metiendo 100km mas en la liquidación. Así que desde la semana que viene ya voy a ir en coche de alquiler, pagando la empresa claro y liquidandolo (podemos hacerlo si queremos) auqne sea para hacer 50Km, no voy a perder dinero ni gastar mi coche por esta miseria.


----------



## asiqué (13 Jun 2022)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> La plusvalía municipal y el IVA de mudarse da para unos cuantos lustros de combustible.
> 
> Mejor comprarse un eléctrico o intentar salir lo mas posible del sistema.



Nadie dijo que comprase piso nuevo, solo mudarse.
Ademas parece que el OP es casa papis por lo que entiendo.
No sabemos de donde a donde va. 
Admito que un zulito en una gran ciudad española es un alquiler abusivo y puede que no sea posible


----------



## biba ecuador (13 Jun 2022)

Ya me imagino que estará pasando con los chóferes que tienen a su alcance depósitos ajenos...

Conductores oficiales, conductores de ambulancia, etc


----------



## asiqué (13 Jun 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Ya me imagino que estará pasando con los chóferes que tienen a su alcance depósitos ajenos...
> 
> Conductores oficiales, conductores de ambulancia, etc



Depositos llenos y precintados manda, si el repartidor llega con el precinto roto en su furgo multita o despido.
Si pone 20 litros obligarlo a hacer una media de consumo o si no a pagar la diferencia de su sueldo
Esto pasara pronto


----------



## Elbrujo (13 Jun 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo del forero? Ni ha respondido en 15 páginas, tiene el nvcleo del alma cagado...
> Estoy preocupado, no seais tan crudos...



Estoy muerto en vida


----------



## Otto_69 (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Tu coche tiene 5 PLAZAS, mira de llenarlas y compartir gastos.
O que te crees que hacen lo demas?


----------



## Fígaro (13 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Si si, no te quito la razon, pero es la pescadilla que se come la cola… si vas a gastar 300€ solo en gasoil + el coche + mantenimiento tampoco interesa trabajar con ese sueldo.



Interesaba… al menos cotizaban, quedaba algo para las cañas, el Netflix, el gimnasio…ya ni eso.
Unido a no ser un nini, que tus padres puedan decir “pues el chiquillo está trabajando” y la vergüenza…


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa



Vives a 50Km de tu casa?


----------



## Pollepolle (13 Jun 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


>



Para los fachas deberia ser vuestro dios. Os encerro en casa y no hicisteis nada.os obligo a llevar bozal, a vacunaros como perros, y tragasteis sin rechistar. 

Los fachas habeis demostrado que sois puto ganado. Cuanto peor os tratan mas quereis. Jajajjajaja


----------



## Otto_69 (13 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Mi mujer tiene un Hyundai Kona 1.6 diesel y gasta 4,5 litros /100 km. Yo tiro mucho de una scooter Honda SH125 que tengo y gasta 3 litros de gasofa cada 100 km



En Galicia todas las mujeres tienen Kona, bueno menos alguna que se afeita.


----------



## VOXero (13 Jun 2022)

Lo de robar en gasolineras a punta de pistola no lo contemplamos?


----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Jun 2022)

Monta sobre un zorro y que te lleve, como David el no homo.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (13 Jun 2022)

No se si alguien se ha dado cuenta pero .... ¿vivir a 50 kms del trabajo no es un poco una aberración?


----------



## PedrelGuape (13 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Para los fachas deberia ser vuestro dios. Os encerro en casa y no hicisteis nada.os obligo a llevar bozal, a vacunaros como perros, y tragasteis sin rechistar.
> 
> Los fachas habeis demostrado que sois puto ganado. Cuanto peor os tratan mas quereis. Jajajjajaja



Habla por tí anormal, que yo he trabajado todo el confinamiento, soy purasangre, con cojones y no dejaré que me quiten lo mío o de mi familia sin luchar hasta la muerte.


----------



## James the rock (13 Jun 2022)

Hay que ser cabrones,en lugar de intentar ayudar al conflorero la mayoría os dedicáis a minarles la moral y a insultaros entre vosotros,que pene de foro


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (13 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Yo tengo un barco para pesca, paseo, buceo etc y a poco que vaya a velocidad de crucero (16-18 nudos) gasto 20 litros a la hora. Lo cojo un par de veces por semana y a la vista de los precios del combustible, como la cosa no cambie lo vendo.



Hasta noviembre tenía un velero. Sin viento y a motor, 5 nudos, 2 litros/hora de gasoil, mi problema no era el combustible. Lo vendí con dolor de corazón, en mi puerto 8m eslora 4000€ al año, no podía llevarlo a otro sitio. Ahora lo disfruta un gallego por 80€ /mes. Ojalá se le larguen todos los pijos de Barcelona y les dejen los amarres vacíos.


----------



## siroco (13 Jun 2022)

Si no fuera tanta distancia, una bicicleta eléctrica con límite a 50 km/h es una solución. Aunque este tipo de bicis son consideradas ciclomotores. 

Supongo que habrás probado en ir más despacio, poco revolucionado.


----------



## Cefey (13 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Maravillosa cara la que se te pone cuando tengas que coger la moto a las 0700 de la mañana y cascarte 40 min jugándote la vida de noche y a 5 grados en invierno, ídem a la vuelta, mientras tus compis van en sus coches.
> 
> Añadamos posible niebla, lluvia…
> 
> ...



Voy en una 125 a diario, llevo ya 3.

Una 125 con su mantenimiento, sobre todo aceite en su momento te llega sin muchos problemas a 80000km. 

Sobre la distancia recomendada, yo diría que el límite diario para no morir del asco son 50km ida y vuelta, osea 25+25. Todo lo que pase de eso es morirte de pena.

La motillo aguanta a 90-100 km/h lo que quieras si es refrigerada por agua, puedes hacer 200km si te apetece pero quién no lo aguanta es el conductor.

Para ir en moto a 50 + 50 cada día, hay que ir a moto más grande.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y yo que me alegro, os jodéis hijos de puta , nada mas protestais cuando os tocan a vosotros las pelotas y os quejáis de los boomer, pues a chuparla cabrones. Los ricos si podran seguir teniendo coches y barquitos OS JODEIS por fin sabreis lo q se siente q el trabajo te salga a PAGAR y no te de ni para vivir



¿Los ricos? Tengo un amigo en Dinamarca trabajando de obrero no cualificado y tiene un barco parecido al mío. Seguro que muchos se gastan más en una moto, pero los ricos somos nosotros, a ver si te crees que todo el que tiene un barco es como Nadal. Somos una vaca más a exprimir: amarres, títulos, náuticas, ... a ver si me voy a hacer follabicis para joder...


----------



## Adicto (13 Jun 2022)

La solución es bien sencilla, cambiar de trabajo o cambiar de vivienda.


----------



## ahondador (13 Jun 2022)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> La escalada no se puede parar, es un problema mundial. Quien diga que Sánchez, Núñez o Abascal lo van a arreglar, mienten.





¿ De donde te has sacado eso ? 
Tenemos los mismos precios de carburantes que Francia y muchisimo menos poder adquisitivo.
En ningun pais de Europa ha aumentado tanto el carburante como en España

Deja de mentir y de infectar el foro


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si yo no puedo tener ni coches ni viajecitos, ,por mi como si reventáis, prefiero que nadie lo tenga y asi no hay contaminacion ni ruidos ni pollas, o follamos todos o la puta al rio



Cainismo en estado puro: que estemos todos jodidos para igualarnos. ¿Por que no protestas para mejorar tu situación en lugar de pedir que jodan a todos los demás?.

La clase empresarial alaba tu actitud


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Algo eléctrico.



Una silla eléctrica para los miembros del bobierno.


----------



## usuario baneado (13 Jun 2022)

Ni pisando huevos te libras del gasto diario de 11€.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2022)

Adicto dijo:


> La solución es bien sencilla, cambiar de trabajo o cambiar de vivienda.



Es decir, condicionar tu vida al trabajo.


----------



## algala (13 Jun 2022)

Puntos quejicas. Tanto tiempo libre tenéis os paráis a mirar el precio de la gasolina?


----------



## amanciortera (13 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Una silla eléctrica para los miembros del bobierno.



una horca, la electricidad va cara y farolas hay muchas


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (13 Jun 2022)

Es fácil de entender: han externalizado los costes al trabajador, transporte, comedor, y si hace teletrabajo calefacción, alquiler de oficina, internet,... a cambio de nada. Todo son ventajas ... para la empresa, y aún así no tienen bastante y quieren empleados más baratos.

Pero todo tiene un límite, quien no ingresa no gasta, vamos a una crisis de consumo y sobreproducción


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> Cainismo en estado puro: que estemos todos jodidos para igualarnos. ¿Por que no protestas para mejorar tu situación en lugar de pedir que jodan a todos los demás?.
> 
> La clase empresarial alaba tu actitud



porque a ellos se la suda como estuviera yo


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> porque a ellos se la suda como estuviera yo



¿y los que están como tú y seguirán jodidos con tu actitud?


----------



## OYeah (13 Jun 2022)

Es sencillo: gasóleo agrícola. 

En el Norte de Europa, en esos paises donde se os cae la baba y decís que son geniales, allí donde triunfais, hay controles contínuos, recuerdo uno que sacaron en TV en Bélgica.


----------



## josesumm (13 Jun 2022)

Honda CB125F 2021 - Mechero con ruedas - Moto125


Autor del texto – Antonio Cuadra Autor de fotos – AC Autor acción – Alejandro Ruiz Fecha – 3/10/2021 Honda ha invertido mucha tecnología (hasta 21 patentes) en esta sencilla moto urbana CB125F con la que se consigue un consumo de auténtico récord: 2,16 litros a los 100 km. Pero si piensas que un...




www.moto125.cc


----------



## EGO (13 Jun 2022)

La solucion es simple,macho.

Ir con el coche hasta cierto punto y el resto hacerlo en una bicicleta o un patinete...o incluso corriendo si eres un friki de la carrera a pie.

Cuanto mas suba la gasolina mas lejos tendras que dejar el coche del curro o acabaras trabajando solo para pagar la gasolina.

El tito EGO siempre ha defendido el alquiler a muerte en este foro porque sabia que llegaria el momento en el que el que tuviera movilidad seria el puto amo.

Ahora todos los cipotecados, con sus culos encadenados a su piso, van a acabar perdiendo un dineral en gasolina,mientras que el "tonto" que vive de alquiler podra mudarse a otro sitio sin problemas o incluso pillarse algo camper o enganchar una caravana cochambrosa al coche.

*EL MUNDO ESTA CAMBIANDO BRVTALMENTE Y EL QUE NO SE ADAPTE ES CADAVER.*

No podemos hacer nada por evitarlo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Jun 2022)

Un burro


----------



## Marvelita (13 Jun 2022)

si es curro de oficina.

tu jefe debe entenderlo


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo a 58, se lo he comentado a mis viejos y en plan aguanta tío...
> 
> Iba con una Charo, una semana cada uno llevaba el coche, pero casi mato a su madre por pillar Covid, soy un irresponsable ( así mismo me lo dijo).



El covid ha venido perfecto para romper cualquier relación cooperativa y atomizar al personal. P. e. que la hente comparta gastos de transporte. 

Maraviglioso...


----------



## ueee3 (13 Jun 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La solucion es simple,macho.
> 
> Ir con el coche hasta cierto punto y el resto hacerlo en una bicicleta o un patinete...o incluso corriendo si eres un friki de la carrera a pie.
> 
> ...



Ésa es buena. Me la planteé una vez a modo teórico pero se me había olvidado. Obviamente tendrías que ver un buen sitio donde dejarlo, no se lo lleve la poli o unos cacos...


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (13 Jun 2022)

pide un aumento


----------



## cuñado de bar (13 Jun 2022)

Pues vete a vivir cerca del curro y vas andando. Modo progre off.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> coño pero si muchisimos jovenes trabajan en condiciones miserables compartiendo pisos patera. Hay mas prostitucion que nunca, las putas españolas no las ves en el poligano porque tienen internet pero hay muchisimas putas, eso sin meter onlyfans y sugarbabys, es mas, esque hasta los tios estan empezando a ver en el puterio una salida, *pillar una vieja con pasta* o engañar alguna funcionaria. Jovenes y no tan jovenes, personas mayores compartiendo piso porque no les llega tmapoco la pension



Tengo una vecina charo que habla tan alto que la oigo hablar cuando saca al chucho incluso si tengo la ventana cerrada  tendra 48-50...el otro dia decia que en tinder le estan tirando caña tios de 20, lo que nunca  y no ata cabos la tia, cree que es porque esta petable.
Yo a lo viejal visillo abriendo la ventana para enterarme de mas, claro. Ya sabiendo que usa tinder no me lo pierdo


----------



## Chortina de Humo (13 Jun 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Los que vivis en las afueras y lejos del trabajo vais a tener que vender el tocho por cuatro duros.
> 
> Y ahi es donde entro yo con mi dinero.



Claro para irse al centro, que triplicara el precio, donde posiblemente tendra el trabajo, es una operacion fantastica


----------



## Cicciolino (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



*¡A REMARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!*


----------



## singladura (13 Jun 2022)

De visita veo casas increíbles en entornos idílicos y siempre digo.. mientras trabaje ganandome bien la vida necesito algo funcional, en condiciones, buen entorno y buenas comunicaciones. Que si que es muy bonico y tal pero....

Si luego me sobra el tiempo ya veré en que lo ocupo. Pero por ahora tengo otras prioridades


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Toledo norte? Jejeje


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Jun 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Tengo una vecina charo que habla tan alto que la oigo hablar cuando saca al chucho incluso si tengo la ventana cerrada  tendra 48-50...el otro dia decia que en tinder le estan tirando caña tios de 20, lo que nunca  y no ata cabos la tia, cree que es porque esta petable.
> Yo a lo viejal visillo abriendo la ventana para enterarme de mas, claro. Ya sabiendo que usa tinder no me lo pierdo



Tienes un mach a 3 metros debajo.


----------



## JB12 (13 Jun 2022)

El gas-oil pasará de precio a la gasolina, avisados estais


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (13 Jun 2022)

Recuerdo cuando gastaba 200€ al mes en gasolina cuando estaba a 1,20€. Eso ya se acabó claro


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Jun 2022)

si estas casapapis, igual te vale más buscar zulo que chuparte el coche todos los dias. la pasta te la vas a dejar igual pero ganaras en calidac de vida


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Jun 2022)

Yo a 7 minutos del trabajo no lo noto, pero unos compañeros bajan de un pueblo de Figueras, ellos pagan 30 euros al día de diesel, insostenible.


----------



## singladura (13 Jun 2022)

Y ni la gasolina, ni los coches han sido nunca baratos precisamente.


----------



## ueee3 (13 Jun 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Tienes un mach a 3 metros debajo.



La verdad es que dicho así suena apetecible para un soltero. Bajar, follar, y subir.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Tengo una vecina charo que habla tan alto que la oigo hablar cuando saca al chucho incluso si tengo la ventana cerrada  tendra 48-50...el otro dia decia que en tinder le estan tirando caña tios de 20, lo que nunca  y no ata cabos la tia, cree que es porque esta petable.
> Yo a lo viejal visillo abriendo la ventana para enterarme de mas, claro. Ya sabiendo que usa tinder no me lo pierdo



te lo juro por estas qe son cruces que hay un huevo de hombres buscando sugar mommy de esas o puteandose a cambio de enchufes o dinero


----------



## B. Golani (13 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



cambia de casa , o de trabajo


----------



## Albertojosua (13 Jun 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Porque manifestarse contra el gobierno por este abuso ni se contempla no? Aún recuerdo 2008 co el barril a 140$ y el gasoil a 1,22... Ahí lo dejo



Cambio euro / dólar no se contempla?


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (13 Jun 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> 50 km son demasiados para ir en bici, incluso si es electrica. 50km son 2 horas y media llendo a buen ritmo. 5 horas ida y vuelta, es inviable.



Ya. Pero yo planteo muchas opciones ademas de esas, ciclomotor, compartir coche, cambiar de trabajo, cambiar de casa…

Pero nada, que si ninguna le acomoda, a él o al que esté en situación similar, pues que siga llorando y subvencionando al gobierno con su sudor.

A mi en su día mi proveedor me subió mucho el precio del papel higienico y me tiré años yéndolo a comprar directamente a la central de abastos en mi coche.
Me subieron mucho el precio del agua y me tiré Años comprándola en camiones cisterna y en juicios.

El que no quiera sacrificios y prefiera llorar, que siga llorando.


----------



## Registrador (13 Jun 2022)

Vete a vivir a 5km de tu trabajo y podrás ir en bicicleta, o teletrabaja o las dos cosas.


----------



## Galvani (13 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Ya. Pero yo planteo muchas opciones ademas de esas, ciclomotor, compartir coche, cambiar de trabajo, cambiar de casa…
> 
> Pero nada, que si ninguna le acomoda, a él o al que esté en situación similar, pues que siga llorando y subvencionando al gobierno con su sudor.
> 
> ...



Y cuando no te quede nada a ver qué coño haces. Tu eres un conformista que anda esquivando mientras pueda. Lo que hace la gente vamos. Me compro un diesel que consume menos, una moto, ofertas... Lo típico en la plebe. Tragar y buscarse la vida. En Venezuela lo hacen también.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (13 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Y cuando no te quede nada a ver qué coño haces. Tu eres un conformista que anda esquivando mientras pueda. Lo que hace la gente vamos. Me compro un diesel que consume menos, una moto, ofertas... Lo típico en la plebe. Tragar y buscarse la vida. En Venezuela lo hacen también.



¿Y tu solución cual era?




josesumm dijo:


> Honda CB125F 2021 - Mechero con ruedas - Moto125
> 
> 
> Autor del texto – Antonio Cuadra Autor de fotos – AC Autor acción – Alejandro Ruiz Fecha – 3/10/2021 Honda ha invertido mucha tecnología (hasta 21 patentes) en esta sencilla moto urbana CB125F con la que se consigue un consumo de auténtico récord: 2,16 litros a los 100 km. Pero si piensas que un...
> ...



Dos litros a los cien kms. Anda en rango de ciclomotor. Aunque un coche de bajo consumo, habiendo posibilidad de compartir gastos con al menos un par de personas, creo que hasta compensaría más.


----------



## Orgelmeister (13 Jun 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> los dias k no llueva un ciclomotor (moto de 49 cc), no gastan casi nada (el seguro ,mantenimiento ,itv .......todo muy barato).Tipo vespino o asi. Otra idea compartir coche.



Pero vamos a ver, yo he hecho alguna vez recientemente trayectos esporádicos de 10+10km con un vespino y eso es una venganza, como para ponerse a echar 50km o más. Por lo que tardas y por todos los coches adelantándote como psicópatas.

Yo, el vespino no lo veo en trayectos interurbanos. En ciudad si porque prácticamente no consiguen adelantarte y te cuelas entre los coches parados (cosa que creo que es perfectamente legal, si están parados).

Pero vamos, que todo llegará... todo llegará. Como bien dicen por ahí arriba, vamos al modelo indio.


----------



## Orgelmeister (13 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> El atmosferico rey es el 1.9D de 65cv psa o vag de los años 90



Ese lo he tenido con 71cv.



biba ecuador dijo:


> Dije gasolina sin turbo
> 
> Los diésel sin turbo son el mejor ejemplo de durabilidad, simplicidad y fiabilidad.
> Afortunadamente tuve un 1.9D PSA y era una roca, consumos de 5,5. Para pasar de 150 km/h tenias que tener una recta de 10 kilómetros. Llaneando a 130 iba perfecto



Yo no he visto nunca 150kmh. Lo que sí recuerdo es empezar a ganar velocidad dos o tres kms antes de un puerto para poder llegar arriba del puerto a más de 70kmh. Un parto.

Pero *el rey autentico es el 1.5D* (creo que sí de 65cv). Hasta 4.1L/100 le he llegado a sacar.

Y luego el 1.4HDI que nunca llegó a batir el consumo del humilde y maravilloso 1.5D.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (13 Jun 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Tienes un mach a 3 metros debajo.



Si yo tengo chochete y no me va la bolleria  encima bolleria rancia


----------



## asiqué (13 Jun 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Ese lo he tenido con 71cv.
> 
> 
> Yo no he visto nunca 150kmh. Lo que sí recuerdo es empezar a ganar velocidad dos o tres kms antes de un puerto para poder llegar arriba del puerto a más de 70kmh. Un parto.
> ...



1.5D de los ax y saxo?
eran mecheros pero 65cv ? mas bien 55 creo.
los 1.9 de vag iban bastante finos para ibizas o polos.
Era un coche que brillaba en urbano y cercanias.


----------



## Orgelmeister (13 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> 1.5D de los ax y saxo?
> eran mecheros pero 65cv ? mas bien 55 creo.



Exactamente, los saxo.

He mirado un poco por google y parece que eran de 58cv

Lo que sí recuerdo que andaba muy muy decentemente con esa potencia, tanto en autovía como en ciudad.

Eso sí, pelado del todo. Ni AA ni airbags llevaba. Debía pesar poquísimo.


----------



## Coln (13 Jun 2022)

Yo voy andando, me busqué un lugar donde sabía que podría ir andando, entonces además aproveché y vendí el coche para que no me saquearan más, y cuando hago algun viaje interesante, lo alquilo a medias con mi parejay con quien venga con nosotros. En 4 personas sale barato coger un coche de alquiler para un viajecito.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Jun 2022)

Obsesionados con cajas de cerillas diésel de hace 30 años y 60 cv cuando ha habido y hay diésel con más de 120 caballos y sin dar problemas que gastan a lo sumo un litro más…andando el doble, la mitad de forzados y con cinco plazas de verdad.

No hay que ser tan radicales.

Cualquier diésel que haga 100 km al día (no por ciudad, obvio) te gasta un pedo, zumba que no veas y no da guerra.

Ahora, los que caísteis en la trampa gasofera…


----------



## europeo (14 Jun 2022)

Yo soy abogado y lo confirmo. En mi anterior guardia dos asistencias por robo con fuerza, chupando gasolina de los coches estaban los angelitos.


----------



## vico (14 Jun 2022)

Un servidor tiene el curro a unos 15 km de casa y desde el año 2014 voy a remar en bicicleta. Bien es cierto que llego al curro y me doy una ducha, porque mi empresa me lo permite, sin posibilidad de ducha no creo que sea aconsejable. He tenido que soportar las risas de los compañeros y hasta una multa que me pusieron los caballero, caballero (multa que no pagué) cuando estábamos encerrados por el covid. Ver ahora cómo algunos ya se plantean el venir en bicicleta, no tiene precio.


----------



## ashe (14 Jun 2022)

Bueno, siempre se podrá comprar un coche anterior a 2008 diesel y empezar a usar aceite...



morethanafeeling dijo:


> Que la mitad del precio de la gasolina sean impuestos es un abuso, pero bueno, mientras las cosas han ido bien se podía dejar pasar por alto. Pero que hoy día con la que está cayendo no reduzcan esos impuestos lo que haga falta no tiene justificación ninguna, y es como para liarla muy muy gorda. Estos políticos prefieren que las empresas cierren y que la gente se muera de hambre antes que tener que recortar en alguno de sus chiringuitos. La falta de empatía y humanidad de esta gente por lo visto es requisito imprescindible para su profesión. Empiezo a dudar que sean humanos.



lo que hacen lo hacen a drede, no son incompetentes, lo que es incluso peor


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (14 Jun 2022)

Buenos días, ya estoy montando en el cercanías, veo el mismo tipo de gente  , no dejaréis el coche aunque este a 4€ ( los que puedan que hay muchos que pueden perro no quieren)


----------



## Galvani (14 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Obsesionados con cajas de cerillas diésel de hace 30 años y 60 cv cuando ha habido y hay diésel con más de 120 caballos y sin dar problemas que gastan a lo sumo un litro más…andando el doble, la mitad de forzados y con cinco plazas de verdad.
> 
> No hay que ser tan radicales.
> 
> ...



Puf, que tontería más grande. Te sale más barato que la gasolina pero si tienes el gasoil a 2 euros es una ruina también. Asi va el tema, compras un diesel moderno que gasta 1,5 litros menos que uno de hace 20 años, con mucha más complejidad y posibilidad de averías electrónicas sobre todo, te suben el precio del gasoil y te quedas igual o peor después de haber gastado la pasta en el coche. 

La gasolina no es un timo. De toda la puta vida, se ha elegido según km anuales. Si el diésel moderno es muy bonito hasta que tienes una avería típica de diésel.


----------



## Galvani (14 Jun 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Exactamente, los saxo.
> 
> He mirado un poco por google y parece que eran de 58cv
> 
> ...




Mechero al lado de un diesel de la época. Hay BMW y mercedes de hace unos años que consumen muy poco más y con el triple de potencia y doble de peso.

Eso sí, sencillez a tope. Pero es un coche urbano y poco más.


----------



## Panzerfaust (14 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Voy entre 150 y 180 lo he puesto a 220 sin resetear el marcador, si te parece mucho 6,8 haciendo meses que no me adelantan, puedo gastar 4,5 con conducción de Maruja.
> 
> Esto son 12 litros en un gasolina equivalente.



Hace mucho que no me adelantan dice el subnormal. Tremendo mongolo, cuando crees a los 50 tacos que ya has visto todo tipo de mamarrachos la vida te sorprende y siguen apareciendo más


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (14 Jun 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> Hace mucho que no me adelantan dice el subnormal. Tremendo mongolo, cuando crees a los 50 tacos que ya has visto todo tipo de mamarrachos la vida te sorprende y siguen apareciendo más



Jojojo, me nutre, serás el típico prelangosta que va haciendo eses mientras sestea en el coche y creo que va seguro porque va a 100.

Estas tu cómo para manejar aparatos alemanes peligrosos...


----------



## Fígaro (14 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Puf, que tontería más grande. Te sale más barato que la gasolina pero si tienes el gasoil a 2 euros es una ruina también. Asi va el tema, compras un diesel moderno que gasta 1,5 litros menos que uno de hace 20 años, con mucha más complejidad y posibilidad de averías electrónicas sobre todo, te suben el precio del gasoil y te quedas igual o peor después de haber gastado la pasta en el coche.
> 
> La gasolina no es un timo. De toda la puta vida, se ha elegido según km anuales. Si el diésel moderno es muy bonito hasta que tienes una avería típica de diésel.



Jojojo estamos hablando de gente que hace kilometradas.

Conozco gasolinaestafados que se quieren ahorcar.


----------



## josete (14 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jojojo estamos hablando de gente que hace kilometradas.
> 
> Conozco gasolinaestafados que se quieren ahorcar.



Yo tengo un coche de 6 años diesel. Antes por trabajo hacia 1300 kms al mes por autovía. Ahora ya no afortunadamente. La gente me recomendaba en el foro comprar gasolina con esos kms, menos mal que no hice caso. Llevo 100000 kms (ahora la uso muy poco), una única avería no electrónica a finales del año pasado. Fue un manguito, 300€. Tengo antiguos compañeros que siguen haciendo esos kms y están acojonados, el que tiene gasolina el que más (y es el que menos cobra).

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Jun 2022)

al final habéis sido los más listos los del GLP

además ya esta listo para "aparcar" en sedes, todo son ventajas oigan


----------



## chameleon (14 Jun 2022)

comprar un electrico no te soluciona nada, es mas un problema que otra cosa

tienes que buscar un curro en tu zona o con teletrabajo, no hay mas


----------



## Fígaro (14 Jun 2022)

La gente es tonta durante un tiempo, si fuera tan guay los cuñados ya habrían divulgado lo güeno que es el GLP, todo cuñado que se precie montaría gas.
Ahí hay contras ocultos…


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Bergstein (14 Jun 2022)

MAAAAAAAAS


----------



## Fígaro (14 Jun 2022)

Venga coño, que los mismos de las revistas del motor te dicen que no…ah que les paga Qatar y Soros…


----------



## Fígaro (14 Jun 2022)

Si no se cortan en joder al grueso de la población, imagínate con un sector tan minoritario, con sólo 100.000 coches GLP que hay en España y lo incierto del futuro del gas a día de hoy.
Yo estaría temblando como aquellos listos de las hipotecas en yenes.


----------



## dalmore_12y (14 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Puf, que tontería más grande. Te sale más barato que la gasolina pero si tienes el gasoil a 2 euros es una ruina también. Asi va el tema, compras un diesel moderno que gasta 1,5 litros menos que uno de hace 20 años, con mucha más complejidad y posibilidad de averías electrónicas sobre todo, te suben el precio del gasoil y te quedas igual o peor después de haber gastado la pasta en el coche.
> 
> La gasolina no es un timo. De toda la puta vida, se ha elegido según km anuales. Si el diésel moderno es muy bonito hasta que tienes una avería típica de diésel.



Me han comentado que averías con el Adblue son bastante frecuentes...


----------



## EGO (14 Jun 2022)

Antes de nada deberiais hablar con el jefe para ver si os sube 50-100 pavos el sueldo.

Vamos,que el no siempre lo teneis de entrada pero si suena la flauta os evitais tener que hacer cambalaches de otro tipo.


----------



## JoseDa (14 Jun 2022)

chameleon dijo:


> comprar un electrico no te soluciona nada, es mas un problema que otra cosa
> 
> tienes que buscar un curro en tu zona o con teletrabajo, no hay mas



El eléctrico es ya casi el presente y decididamente el futuro, independientemente del interés político de que así sea.

Todavía está por venir el que sea a precios asequibles y que la red de recarga sea tan ubicua como las gasolineras.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Jun 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Antes de nada deberiais hablar con el jefe para ver si os sube 50-100 pavos el sueldo.
> 
> Vamos,que el no siempre lo teneis de entrada pero si suena la flauta os evitais tener que hacer cambalaches de otro tipo.



Toda la razón.

Joder, hasta la empresa más cutre del mundo ha tenido siempre un “plus de transporte”, no hay que pedir nada nuevo…una actualización, paaayo.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Jun 2022)

JoseDa dijo:


> El eléctrico es ya casi el presente y decididamente el futuro, independientemente del interés político de que así sea.
> 
> Todavía está por venir el que sea a precios asequibles y que la red de recarga sea tan ubicua como las gasolineras.



Claro claro, de momento prohibida la combustión a partir de 2035…alternativas? “ que inventen otros”.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (14 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Vienbenido ar Mad Max. Ponte cómodo


----------



## Fígaro (14 Jun 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Vienbenido ar Mad Max. Ponte cómodo



En España nunca hay Mad Max con el rojerío en el poder.


----------



## chameleon (14 Jun 2022)

JoseDa dijo:


> El eléctrico es ya casi el presente y decididamente el futuro, independientemente del interés político de que así sea.
> 
> Todavía está por venir el que sea a precios asequibles y que la red de recarga sea tan ubicua como las gasolineras.



otro que piensa que vamos a seguir pudiendo tener un vehiculo por persona

eres la prueba de que a corto plazo, cohortes empeñaran hasta la camisa por el timo electrico


----------



## Fígaro (14 Jun 2022)

Cuéntanos más.


----------



## JoseDa (14 Jun 2022)

Tecnológicamente el eléctrico es ya una realidad. Políticamente y ambientalmente es obligatorio (2035). Otra cosa es que dificulten el tenerlo en propiedad o lo fiscalicen de tal manera que sea un lujo fuera del alcance de clases medias y bajas. Eso será así (lo más probable) o no, si la gente se rebela..

De momento en china se están vendiendo coches eléctricos de todos los tamaños y colores como rosquillas..


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Jun 2022)

Un amigo que hace 2 meses me decía que moto 125 para ahorrar ni de coña, ayer me comentó que está mirando moto eléctrica o bici eléctrica para ir a trabajar.


----------



## Don Vito (14 Jun 2022)

No sé si te lo han dicho ya, pero, puedes tirar de blablacar? Si curras en un núcleo urbano puede darse el caso de que lleves más gente en el coche y la hostia no sea tan gorda


----------



## Murray's (14 Jun 2022)

El coche eléctrico es factible en paises como japón, o EEUU y china.

La gente suele vivir en casas, y en el garaje tiene su punto de carga. Hay baja fiscalidad por lo que un coche no cuesta tanto dinero en consonancia al sueldo moda y medio.

En España sucede lo contrario, el sueldo moda es muy bajo para lo caro que es todo ( entorno 1200/1300€) y eso quien los gane, si hace 8 h, hay mucha carga fiscal, y la gente vive el 90% en bloques de pisos donde el punto de carga más cercano lo tienes a 500 m en la plaza del pueblo o en el parking municipal.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Un amigo que hace 2 meses me decía que moto 125 para ahorrar ni de coña, ayer me comentó que está mirando moto eléctrica o bici eléctrica para ir a trabajar.



No creo que trabaje a 50 km


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Jun 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> No creo que trabaje a 50 km



entre trabajo y fines de semana, 45 mil al año

al final esta aceptando la realidad, me jode porque es mi mejor amigo y lo consideraba de los más inteligentes pero al final se ha cacunado como el resto


----------



## Panzerfaust (14 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jojojo, me nutre, serás el típico prelangosta que va haciendo eses mientras sestea en el coche y creo que va seguro porque va a 100.
> 
> Estas tu cómo para manejar aparatos alemanes peligrosos...



Mongolo, mecanico de motos, he corrido en enduro, he tenido más de 20 motos, algunas mientras tu estabas en el colegio, coches unos cuantos, y ahora ultimamente curro con un camión grúa recogiendo a payasos como tu cuando se estoñan, un subnormal con esa bocaza que dice que no le adelanta nadie en la carretera ya sabemos de qué pie cojea... Pero sigue sigue, si vienes un día por mi zona igual tengo el gusto de recoger tu chatarra retorcida


----------



## Galvani (14 Jun 2022)

josete dijo:


> Yo tengo un coche de 6 años diesel. Antes por trabajo hacia 1300 kms al mes por autovía. Ahora ya no afortunadamente. La gente me recomendaba en el foro comprar gasolina con esos kms, menos mal que no hice caso. Llevo 100000 kms (ahora la uso muy poco), una única avería no electrónica a finales del año pasado. Fue un manguito, 300€. Tengo antiguos compañeros que siguen haciendo esos kms y están acojonados, el que tiene gasolina el que más (y es el que menos cobra).
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



De toda la vida las averías en diesel han sido más caras, lo que hacía que no compensase tener diesel por si se produjesen. Y eso no lo dicen 4 en un foro.


----------



## josete (14 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> De toda la vida las averías en diesel han sido más caras, lo que hacía que no compensase tener diesel por si se produjesen. Y eso no lo dicen 4 en un foro.



Pues es mi segundo coche diesel y de momento avería cara ninguna en ninguno de los dos. Aunque el anterior me dio más quebraderos de cabeza con un inyector, pero en 9 años y 200000kms fueron dos averías y 800 euros.
Mi padre va por su tercer diesel consecutivo y 0 problemas.

Evidentemente, sí me tuviera que comprar coche ahora que hago menos de 10000kms anuales no compraría diesel.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lemavos (14 Jun 2022)

El subnormal, vota a vox   

Es como @nelsoncito


----------



## Galvani (14 Jun 2022)

josete dijo:


> Pues es mi segundo coche diesel y de momento avería cara ninguna en ninguno de los dos. Aunque el anterior me dio más quebraderos de cabeza con un inyector, pero en 9 años y 200000kms fueron dos averías y 800 euros.
> Mi padre va por su tercer diesel consecutivo y 0 problemas.
> 
> Evidentemente, sí me tuviera que comprar coche ahora que hago menos de 10000kms anuales no compraría diesel.
> ...



A ver. Antiguamente eran menos de 15000 lo de comprar gasolina. Hoy que los consumos están no igualados pero no difieren tanto de gasolina a diesel (en coches normales y velocidad normal) hacen que sean más km por averías en piezas caras. Inyectores, caudalimetros, EGR etc.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (14 Jun 2022)

josete dijo:


> Pues es mi segundo coche diesel y de momento avería cara ninguna en ninguno de los dos. Aunque el anterior me dio más quebraderos de cabeza con un inyector, pero en 9 años y 200000kms fueron dos averías y 800 euros.



¿Y qué quieres haciendo tan pocos kilómetros? ya dos averías son muchas.

Los vehículos para uso intensivo son de gasolina. Pero hablamos de algunos cientos de miles de kilómetros... anuales.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (14 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> A ver. Antiguamente eran menos de 15000 lo de comprar gasolina.



Eso era la regla del cuñado. Y aunque acertaba, no era por los motivos que él se pensaba.

En realidad no se compraba gasolina por el ahorro en kilometraje, sino por el uso del coche. 15.000 km. anuales es lo que hace cualquier charo y cualquier joaquín. Son los kilómetros estándar del españolito.

Y esos kilómetros se hacen... en trayectos cortos. Por eso convenía de gasolina. Y de poca cilindrada. Porque los diésel te los cepillas antes. No por el ahorro anual que es ridículo con ese poco uso. Por eso se siguen viendo Saxos, Clíos, Polos y Corsa del año de la tos (1.2, 1.4, etc.). Y los dti, TDCI y TDi de hace unos años están ya casi todos en el desguace. Porque los primeros eran mecheros inmortales. Y los turbodiésel de 150 cv. para ir al Mercadona y llevar a los niños al cole eran una ruina.

Los profesionales hacen muchísimo más. Y esos kilómetros son de carretera. Trayectos largos. Esos no joden tanto un motor. Ahorras porque no se averían y porque haciendo 5.000-15.000 km. al mes, la diferencia es gansa. Furgonetas, camiones, comerciales...

Y luego está el uso extremo. Cuando necesitas que un coche esté circulando casi las 24 horas del día y que no falle. Entonces se paga el sobrecoste y se compran gasolina y de cilindrada. Taxis en sobreexplotación, GTs de viajantes, camiones de rutas largas, ATVs, train-trucks...


----------



## Saluter (14 Jun 2022)

¿Vives a 50 kmts de casa??
¿Estás en un camping o a la intemperie ?


----------



## Gubelkian (14 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Pero alégrate de que todo esto es por el pueblo de Ucrania.

El pueblo de Ucrania bien vale tu ruina y que tu familia pase hambre...


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (14 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El subnormal, vota a vox
> 
> Es como @nelsoncito



Voto a VOX por que soy sabio, antes votaba al psoe. Perdi trabajo por feminazismo, ahora Soy afliado a VOX y ire de apoderado el domingo 19junio.
JAMAS EN LO QUE ME QUEDA DE VIDA VOLVERE A VOTAR A LA IZQUIERDA, SI VOX FALLARA EN SUS PROMESAS VOTARE A OTRO PARTIDO QUE ESTE LO MAS A LA DERECHA POSIBLE, AL PP TAMPOCO.
A MI UN MORO ME QUISO MATAR
FUI DISCRIMINADO EN CATALUÑA
A FAMILIARES LA HAN PERSEGUIDO ilegales
A AMIGOS LES HAN ROBADO MENAS, YO HE SIDO AMENAZADO y agredido



Jodete


----------



## Lemavos (14 Jun 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Voto a VOX por que soy sabio, antes votaba al psoe. Perdi trabajo por feminazismo, ahora Soy afliado a VOX y ire de apoderado el domingo 19junio.
> 
> 
> Jodete



   

De qué curras por curiosidad?


----------



## josete (14 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Eso era la regla del cuñado.
> 
> En realidad no se compraba gasolina por el ahorro en kilometraje, sino por el uso del coche. 15.000 km. anuales es lo que hace cualquier charo y cualquier joaquín. Son los kilómetros estándar del españolito.
> 
> ...



Yo hasta hace un año hacia el 80% del kilometraje en autovía, más de 150kms del tirón. Ahora sé que no me compensa el diésel y que como lo uso menos y en trayectos cortos me podrá dar problemas en el futuro. Pero tal como está el mercado automovilístico no me voy a cambiar el coche a medio plazo.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (14 Jun 2022)

josete dijo:


> Pero tal como está el mercado automovilístico no me voy a cambiar el coche a medio plazo.



Me parece que ese es el empeño que tenemos todos. 
El tema está en ver si nos dejan. Harán lo imposible para quitárnoslos.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (14 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> De qué curras por curiosidad?



De nada, de recuperar lo que me han robado. Va a remar su puta madre como decis en este foro


----------



## Lemavos (14 Jun 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> De nada, de recuperar lo que me han robado. Va a remar su puta madre como decis en este foro



Otro VIVIDOR     

A votar a VOX para intentar vivir de lis trabajadores de Cataluña y Valencia. XD 

No te libras, vas a currar pero bien XD


----------



## jdblazquez (14 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se me va todos los dias una pasta en gasoil (y mi coche no es de los que gastan mucho) vivo a 50 kms de casa y TODOS LOS DIAS SUBE EL DIESEL AHORA MISMO A 2.13 euros el litro. NO TENGO POSIBILIDAD DE COGER TRANSPORTE PUBLICO.



Según lo veo deberías empezar a plantearte dejar ese trabajo o cambiar tu residencia. Bueno también puedes comprarte una moto eléctrica o gasolina que consumen mucho menos, no tienes por qué usar un coche para moverte verdad?









Las nueve motos eléctricas más baratas y con más autonomía: qué puedes comprar con 6.000 euros


La pandemia de Covid-19 ha cambiado por completo los hábitos diarios de una parte importante de la población. En el ámbito de la movilidad ha llegado en un...




www.xataka.com





Respecto a opciones globales ¿para cuando una huelga salvaje para echar a este gobierno de inútiles?


----------



## josete (14 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Me parece que ese es el empeño que tenemos todos.
> El tema está en ver si nos dejan. Harán lo imposible para quitárnoslos.



Mi intención es alargarlo todo lo que pueda hasta que se aclare el panorama. Yo no soy un apasionado del volante, para mi el coche es una herramienta... Sé que ahora el diesel no es lo ideal para el uso que le doy, pero tampoco hay una alternativa clara para mi uso y para lo que quieren desde el gobierno. Así que dure en condiciones mucho tiempo. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (14 Jun 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> Mongolo, mecanico de motos, he corrido en enduro, he tenido más de 20 motos, algunas mientras tu estabas en el colegio, coches unos cuantos, y ahora ultimamente curro con un camión grúa recogiendo a payasos como tu cuando se estoñan, un subnormal con esa bocaza que dice que no le adelanta nadie en la carretera ya sabemos de qué pie cojea... Pero sigue sigue, si vienes un día por mi zona igual tengo el gusto de recoger tu chatarra retorcida



No me he estrellado nunca, también ando en bicicleta de carretera, ni chatarra necesito para morir, para que no me adelanten vale con ir a 140 últimamente, es tercermundista, oh si soy un peligro con todos los puntos del carnet.

Estas hecho un viejo gruñón, asumo el riesgo, si se jode el coche otro y tira millas y si me jodo yo para vivir en un estado totalitario con subnormales como tú... 

Soy libre, hago lo que me sale de los cojones, ya solo me falta ir a 90 en el Xsara Picasso para la muerte en vida, los viejos miedicas me habéis robado 2 años de mi vida y la cartera con el socialismo.

Mecánico, algo de lo que siempre he prescindido.


----------



## Galvani (14 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Eso era la regla del cuñado. Y aunque acertaba, no era por los motivos que él se pensaba.
> 
> En realidad no se compraba gasolina por el ahorro en kilometraje, sino por el uso del coche. 15.000 km. anuales es lo que hace cualquier charo y cualquier joaquín. Son los kilómetros estándar del españolito.
> 
> ...



De cuñado nada. Será que las revistas del motor no lo decían así y los "entendidos" de ellas. A ver si ahora todo el mundo que ha tenido gasolina se ha equivocado... No seamos cínicos. Gasolina o diésel tenían sus ventajas o desventajas. Pocos km gasolina (ya no son 15000 sino 20000 o más)

Lo de que se hacen en trayectos cortos lo dices tú. Alguien que le tenga para ir al pueblo o ir a 20 km ida y vuelta del trabajo no son trayectos cortos. Cada caso es distinto.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (14 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> De cuñado nada. Será que las revistas del motor no lo decían así y los "entendidos" de ellas. A ver si ahora todo el mundo que ha tenido gasolina se ha equivocado... No seamos cínicos. Gasolina o diésel tenían sus ventajas o desventajas. Pocos km gasolina (ya no son 15000 sino 20000 o más)
> 
> Lo de que se hacen en trayectos cortos lo dices tú. Alguien que le tenga para ir al pueblo o ir a 20 km ida y vuelta del trabajo no son trayectos cortos. Cada caso es distinto.



Yo tengo uno de cada, en ciudad no uso nunca el diesel si no está caliente ya de un viaje y es un sitio donde no me aparquen cerca.


----------



## Fígaro (15 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> entre trabajo y fines de semana, 45 mil al año
> 
> al final esta aceptando la realidad, me jode porque es mi mejor amigo y lo consideraba de los más inteligentes pero al final se ha cacunado como el resto



Va a hacer 45 mil al año en una moto eléctrica?


----------

